# good morning all



## annscrib (May 17, 2008)

thats was the best about the shout box getting up and telling everyone good morning ,,so now ill to do it in a post


----------



## camcam (May 17, 2008)

Good Morning, even tho it is afternoon in the UK, lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 17, 2008)

Hi Ann : - )

It will come back hopefully

You will have to do it the slow way like this for a while lol

Hows it going?


----------



## annscrib (May 17, 2008)

:giggle: srry good afternoon all as well


----------



## annscrib (May 17, 2008)

its going pretty good  got about 20 mins then off to work  what ya got plan today


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 17, 2008)

Ive done my morning hustle and bustle, I drove here this morning 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25905&page=3

How many hours do you work?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 18, 2008)

Gooooooooooooooooooood morning ann


----------



## annscrib (May 18, 2008)

goood morning and afternoon to all the mp's folks hopes everyone days turns out good for them,,, be off to work soon so have a wonderful day all


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 18, 2008)

*Good Mornin MP Folks!!!!*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 18, 2008)

Good Morning Frirends..Have a great Sunday!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2008)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## annscrib (May 19, 2008)

good morning and afternoon mp's folks


----------



## Melissa (May 19, 2008)

same to u ann and the rest of mp :48:


----------



## annscrib (May 20, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all mp's folks


----------



## Cali*Style (May 20, 2008)

Good morning and afternoon to everyone. Hope everyone has a fantastic day.


----------



## tcbud (May 20, 2008)

Good Mornin' to all You out there too.....


----------



## annscrib (May 21, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all the mp;s folks


----------



## thief (May 21, 2008)

hi ya`ll gmornin it is gunna b a wonderfull day here tobad i cant waste sum of it chattin with those willing to decipher the typos  it is plantin season here an i`m haveing a blast. visited the old cemetary on the hill an lost prolly 100 seeds rip folks  an went to the va hospital to visit my pa  had to stop an smell the roses lost sum more seeds sumhows. musta had a hole in me pocket. anyhows have a great day ya`ll.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 21, 2008)

*good morning*


----------



## annscrib (May 22, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a great day all


----------



## annscrib (May 23, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to my mp's friends have a great day


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 23, 2008)

You too Ann. It's Frrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiidddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## annscrib (May 24, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends  have a great day


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 24, 2008)

*Good Morning MP Folks!!!*

:ciao:


----------



## IRISH (May 24, 2008)

good morning Ann , P A , and all others who make it here. have a super day, and a safe weekend


----------



## annscrib (May 28, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a great day


----------



## annscrib (May 29, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends and have a great day!


----------



## annscrib (May 30, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a great day!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 30, 2008)

_Howdy All!!!!!_

_It's a good morning here on the NorthCoast :yay:_


----------



## annscrib (May 31, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a great day!


----------



## tcbud (May 31, 2008)

a good morning to You Ann, hope you are having a great weekend, the rain finally stopped here! Seeing the sun is just wonderful.


----------



## annscrib (Jun 1, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a great day!


----------



## annscrib (Jun 2, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a wonderful day!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 2, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a wonderful day!


 
_Good Morning to You Ann!!! :ciao:_


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 2, 2008)

its a beautiful day in my neighbor hood, want you be my neighbor?  good morning neighbors


----------



## annscrib (Jun 3, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a wonderful day!


----------



## annscrib (Jun 4, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends,,,hoping everyones day turns out great for ya!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 4, 2008)

*Good Morning to You too Ann and a big Howdy to MP Folks !!!!* :ciao:


----------



## annscrib (Jun 5, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends,,,hoping everyones day turns out great for them!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 5, 2008)

Back at ya Ann!!


----------



## annscrib (Jun 6, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends,,,,, i hope everyones day starts out alot better then mine,,,,, im going to kill my oldest :hitchair: i got woke up with not 1 but 2 sheriffs  beating my door in looking for my oldest son ,, trust me my heart was about to come out of my chest,, i had ask what did he do this time never did get a str8 answer out of them ,,,,  but i could think was please dont arrest me this early in the morning,, anyways lets just hope my day turns out better then it started


----------



## tcbud (Jun 6, 2008)

OMG, how awfull, and my daughter was so weirded out when she turned 21 and i made such a big deel out of her never being arrested!  Hope everything turns out okay....and i really hope your day gets better.


----------



## annscrib (Jun 8, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends,,,hoping everyones day turns out great for them!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 8, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann!!!*  :ciao:


----------



## annscrib (Jun 9, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends,,,hoping everyones day turns out great for them!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 9, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann!!!
I harvested the 1st 23 colas on SnowWhite today, pics in grow journal if you would care to check em out  :hubba:*


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 9, 2008)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## annscrib (Jun 10, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a wonderful day!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello Ann

I hope your happy


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 10, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann!!! * :ciao:


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 10, 2008)

Good morning too everyone in MP.
It's a good day because my plants are growing healthy.
Thanks to MP


----------



## annscrib (Jun 12, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends,,,hoping everyones day turns out great for them!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 12, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann!!!* :ciao:


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 12, 2008)

Good morning MP. I finually ordered Beans from Nirvana and Dr Chronic just in case my freebies beans turn out to be males who know with freebies.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 12, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that really sucks. I hope your day gets better.


----------



## annscrib (Jun 13, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a wonderful day!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 13, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann  :ciao:*


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 13, 2008)

Good morning MP have a great day.


----------



## annscrib (Jun 14, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a great day all!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 14, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann!!!  :ciao:*


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 14, 2008)

Good morning MP.


----------



## annscrib (Jun 15, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a wonderful day!


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 15, 2008)

Good Morning MP


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 15, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann!!!! * :ciao:


----------



## annscrib (Jun 16, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a wonderful day!


----------



## Melissa (Jun 16, 2008)

*same to u 2 annn and the rest of mp eace:*


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 16, 2008)

Good morning evryone of MP. Have a good grow day.


----------



## annscrib (Jun 17, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a wonderful tuesday!


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 17, 2008)

Good morning MP members have great day.


----------



## annscrib (Jun 18, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a wonderful wednesday!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 18, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann!!!!  :ciao:

Howdy MP Folks!!!!  *:ciao:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 18, 2008)

Afternoon Ann 

I have a present for you ....







Have a nice day.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 18, 2008)

:bong: now that i got that out of the way....good mornin Ann, good mornin MP peoples, good mornin bong(oh, did that already!), good mornin self,...and a happy happy day to all


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 18, 2008)

Good morning MP. Hope everyone has a awesome day.


----------



## annscrib (Jun 18, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Afternoon Ann
> 
> I have a present for you ....
> 
> ...


 
  ohh love that rose thanks hun,,, have a nice day as well


----------



## Melissa (Jun 18, 2008)

hi ann happy wednesday :hubba:


----------



## annscrib (Jun 19, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a wonderful thursday!


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 19, 2008)

Good Morninf MP!!!  Have a good day


----------



## lyfr (Jun 19, 2008)

top of the mornin to ya(its the highest part!)Ann,  and to all,  may your day be filled with peace and your piece be filled with the daze!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 19, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and Howdy MP Folks!!!!! *:ciao:


----------



## annscrib (Jun 20, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have an awesome FRIDAY!


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 20, 2008)

Good Morning you all. Have a great day.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 20, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann, and Howdy MP Folks!!! :ciao:*


----------



## annscrib (Jun 21, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a wonderful saturday!


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jun 21, 2008)

Morning all!   Another beautiful day here, gonna go outside for a good old Saturday wake & bake!  HJope everyone has a great day! :cool2:


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 21, 2008)

Good morning MP..Have a great weekend


----------



## annscrib (Jun 22, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a great sunday


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Ann 

I hope you have a great day, have you got to go out to work?


----------



## annscrib (Jun 22, 2008)

yes hippy have to work today,,,, now that season in really here i only have one day off now


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 22, 2008)

Good morning MP have wonderful weekend


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jun 22, 2008)

Good morning MP!  Another beautiful day here!  Hope everyone enjoys there day!


----------



## annscrib (Jun 23, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a wonderful day!


----------



## annscrib (Jun 24, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a wonderful day!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 24, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and MP Folks everywhere :ciao:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello Ann  


Hola PA

P.s. the pic is for Ann, dont get any funny idea's P A :dancing:


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Morning ya all. You all have a good day ..:afroweed: :bong1: :tokie: :joint: :bong:


----------



## annscrib (Jun 24, 2008)

:hubba: :woohoo: 

nice pic hippy
can i get some funny ideas  :clap: :heart:


----------



## annscrib (Jun 25, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends,,,, have a great day yall!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Ann, coffee and toast for breakfast?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 25, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and MP Folks!!!!  :ciao:*


----------



## annscrib (Jun 25, 2008)

make that drink a coke and put some gravy on that toast and that will be breakfast


----------



## Melissa (Jun 25, 2008)

*goodmorning ann puffin afternoon hippy *


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.:stuff-1125699181_i_ :48: :fly: :clap: :2940th_rasta: :cool2:


----------



## annscrib (Jun 26, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to my mp's friends have a great day!!


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 26, 2008)

Good morning MP. Have a safe & fun day:yay: :bong1: :banana: :bolt: :headbang2: :guitar: :joint: :tokie: :woohoo:


----------



## annscrib (Jun 27, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to my mp's friends have an awesome friday!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 27, 2008)

Good morning you all.


----------



## annscrib (Jun 28, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to my mp's friends have a wonderful saturday


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 28, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and Everyone at MP  :ciao:*


----------



## annscrib (Jun 29, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 29, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and all the MP Folks  :ciao:*


----------



## annscrib (Jun 30, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to my mp's friends have a great day!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello Ann

I hope your day started peacefully


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 30, 2008)

:lama: good morning to all here at MP - what a beautiful monday it is!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 30, 2008)

:stoned: it is monday? isnt it?


----------



## annscrib (Jul 1, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to my mp's friends have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 1, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and MP Folks  :ciao:*


----------



## annscrib (Jul 2, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to my mp's friends have an awesome day!!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 2, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and MP Folks :ciao:*


----------



## annscrib (Jul 3, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to my mp's friends have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 3, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and MP Folks  :ciao:*


----------



## annscrib (Jul 4, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to my mp's friends have a great day!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 4, 2008)

Afternoon Ann 

Wow its hot today, im sitting typing to you with just my shorts on :hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 4, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and MP Folks :ciao:

Happy Brithday USA :aok:*


----------



## annscrib (Jul 5, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to my mp's friends have a joyful day!!!!


----------



## annscrib (Jul 6, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to my mp's friends have a great sunday!!!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 6, 2008)

good morning ann. have a great day everyone .


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 6, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and MP Folks :ciao:*


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 6, 2008)

:stoned: Mornin'


----------



## annscrib (Jul 7, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to my mp's friends have a wonderful day!!!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 7, 2008)

Good morning you all. Happy delated 4th of July MP.


----------



## Melissa (Jul 7, 2008)

*good morning ann and the rest of mp at various times of the day :hubba:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 7, 2008)

* Good Morning Ann and MP Folks :ciao: *


----------



## annscrib (Jul 8, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 8, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a wonderful day!!!!


 
Have a wonderful pleasent day MP

Good Morning Ann & Sista !!!


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 8, 2008)

Good morning, and what a fine morning it is indeed! Summertime, and the livin's easy. 
Good weather for the beach, maybe some cliff jumping!


----------



## annscrib (Jul 10, 2008)

good morning mp's hoping everyone has a great day!!

srry about yesterday i had to leave at 5:30 to drive 2:00 hours away to get my teeth fix and at 5 in the morning what i wrote,,, i must had forgot to post it


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 10, 2008)

Afternoon Ann 

I hope your day is full of eace:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 10, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and Mp Folks :ciao:  Time for another :bong1:*


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 10, 2008)

Good morning Ann & Sista and all MP member have a wonderful day!!!

Good Morning PUFF!!


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 10, 2008)

Good morning MP, although it's a rather somber one for me. 
I'll be attending my grandmothers funeral today. I'm not religious at all, but if you could send some good vibes and prayers, it'd be appreciated. Her name was Angela Giacalone (Pronounced Jack-a-lone-ee)


----------



## annscrib (Jul 10, 2008)

Hiero_ said:
			
		

> Good morning MP, although it's a rather somber one for me.
> I'll be attending my grandmothers funeral today. I'm not religious at all, but if you could send some good vibes and prayers, it'd be appreciated. Her name was Angela Giacalone (Pronounced Jack-a-lone-ee)


 
so sorry for ur loss you have my prayersand  my thoughts as well


----------



## annscrib (Jul 11, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have an awesome FRIDAY!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good morning MP

Good Morning Ann & Sista.

Hiero,

I so sorry for your loss but don't worry she is in a good place were the world can no longer herass her any more & she can enjoy some enchanted peace.


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 11, 2008)

eace: 





			
				Hiero_ said:
			
		

> Good morning MP, although it's a rather somber one for me.
> I'll be attending my grandmothers funeral today. I'm not religious at all, but if you could send some good vibes and prayers, it'd be appreciated. Her name was Angela Giacalone (Pronounced Jack-a-lone-ee)


 
im sorry for your lost.....hope your allright...eace: 



on a lighter note good morning kgb30, ann, and all!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 11, 2008)

Have a great day everyone, im having one, I just found out I have 3 girls out of 21 plants so far and in my mind I would have had boys show first, that said, 5 plants are shooting up quick and fast so they are most likely males, knife at hand 

Have a wonderful day everyone, wherever you are in the world.

eace:


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 11, 2008)

Good morning everybody here at MP its a beautiful day today hope everyone enjoys it! hiero sorry to hear about your lost, ill make sure to say a pray for her.


----------



## annscrib (Jul 12, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends,,,hoping everyones day turns out great for them!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 12, 2008)

Good afternoon Ann  

I hope you find time in your day to have a relaxing moment to yourself.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 12, 2008)

Good morning ann...its a wonderful day to be alive...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 12, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and MP folks :ciao:*


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 12, 2008)

good morning everyone, good morning ann, i agree 4u2smoke IT IS a wonderful day to be alive........


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jul 12, 2008)

Good morning all! Enjoy this beautiful day!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 13, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and MP Folks :ciao:  Wake n Bake time :bong1: *


----------



## annscrib (Jul 13, 2008)

good morning puffin and to all my mp's friends have a beauiful sunday!!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 13, 2008)

Afternoon Ann 

Sunday is a day of rest, are you working or can you have a rest day?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2008)

Another Great day ahead ann.. Hope you are taking it easy...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah..Im with ya  puff..I told myself I would not start  smoking untill 7 am..and its been working great. (i dont get up till 8)..but seem to be up early today..oh dam  now because writing this 7 Has passed..Got 2 go:bolt: :bong1: :bong1: 


Good morning ann:ciao:


----------



## annscrib (Jul 13, 2008)

hiya hippy i wish i had today off the only day i have off are weds.


----------



## annscrib (Jul 14, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends,,,try not to work to hard today :hubba:


----------



## annscrib (Jul 15, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have an awesome day!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2008)

I will ann..you enjoy your day as well..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Ann 

Have a wonderful day, you too 4u2


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 15, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and MP Folks  :ciao:*


----------



## IRISH (Jul 15, 2008)

G.M Ann, 4u2smoke, HIE, P.A. have a great day friends... ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2008)

enjoy your Day off..sit back relax and enjoy the day


----------



## annscrib (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks 4u2smoke and that what im going to do!!

good morning 4u2smoke,puffin ,hippy and to the rest of my mp's friend, have a great day!!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 16, 2008)

Good Morning Ann, 4u2 and fellow MP members.

Have a awesome day.


----------



## annscrib (Jul 17, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a wonderful day!


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 17, 2008)

good moring mj passion  10:20 am in eastern time july 17 08


----------



## annscrib (Jul 18, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have an awesome friday!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 18, 2008)

Good Morning 4u2,Ann,Sista. 

Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2008)

yeah..Thank God its Friday..Have a wonderful Day ann, KGB30, and you too papabeach1


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 18, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and MP Folks everywhere :ciao:*


----------



## annscrib (Jul 19, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a wonderful day!


----------



## Melissa (Jul 19, 2008)

good morning to  ann and the rest of mp ,,,hope its a good day for ev1eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2008)

hey good morning ann, good morning melissa, you have a wonderful day as well my UK Girl


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 19, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> hey good morning ann, good morning melissa, you have a wonderful day as well my UK Girl


 



Good Morning 4U2,Ann,Sista,Papa Roach & other fellow MP members.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## annscrib (Jul 20, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a great sunday!!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 20, 2008)

Good morning 4U2,Ann & Sista,Poppa Roach.


Have a wonderful weekend.  Keep it green!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 20, 2008)

Afternoon Ann 

As I missed your last hello I feel im compelled to give you it twice, so grip onto something solid, your going on a journey your mind creates.


----------



## annscrib (Jul 21, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a wonderful day!!!!!


thanks hippy


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 21, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and Mp Folks!!!*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2008)

Have a nice day ann and all my friends here at MP


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 21, 2008)

Good Morning Ann & 4U2 and Poppa Roach & Puff . Good morning MP have a safe week be safe.


----------



## annscrib (Jul 22, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to my mp's friends have a great day!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 22, 2008)

Good Morning to you too ann..Have a Great Day


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 22, 2008)

Good Morning Ann.

Good Morning 4U2

Good Morning Mel

Good Morning MP have a wonderful day & a healthy grow. lol


----------



## annscrib (Jul 23, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends,,,,mmmmm what a great morning it is   sitting here smoking on my girl,,, i wish i knew what strain she was its a veryyyy relaxing high,, hoping you all are having a great stoner day!!!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 23, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann, And Mp Folks everywhere!!!!*


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good Morning Ann..

Good Morning 4U2..

Good Morning Mel & Sista T

Good Morning MP have a safe & green day.


----------



## annscrib (Jul 24, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a wonderful day!


----------



## HMAN (Jul 24, 2008)

Good morning to you ann....just getting around myself. Folgers and a bong hit to start the day! Have a great day all!!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

Good Morning MP...Have a great day.


----------



## annscrib (Jul 25, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have an awesome FRIDAY!!

and a safe weekend!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 25, 2008)

Good morning ann..and all my friends here..It a great day to be alive...


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have an awesome FRIDAY!!
> 
> and a safe weekend!!


 

Good Morning MP buddies. Have a safe Friday...  

Good Morning 4U2smoke & Ann have awesome Friday.


----------



## annscrib (Jul 26, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to my mp's friends have a great day!!


----------



## annscrib (Jul 27, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a wonderful sunday!!!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 27, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and MP Folks everywhere :ciao:  :bong1: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 27, 2008)

Good Morning ann..Have a wonderful Sunday...


GOOD MORNING EARTH...


----------



## annscrib (Jul 28, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to my mp's friends have a great day!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 28, 2008)

Good morning ann....Good morning MP friends


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 28, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and MP Folks everywhere :ciao:  :bong1:*


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 28, 2008)

Good Morning MP buddies. Have a wonderful Monday.


----------



## annscrib (Jul 29, 2008)

what an awesome morning,,, i still have all 3 of mine childen with  me,,,,, he is doing good,,, hes real sore  which is expected but hes alive and this is the best morning for me 

please all my mp's friends have a great day and please be safe a life could be gone in just secs!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2008)

Was there an accident ann?  sounds like its turning to the good..Have a wonderful day ann..

Good morning MP friends Have a GREAT DAY!!!!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

Good Morning Ann & hope you have a wonderful day.

Good Morning MP!!


----------



## annscrib (Jul 30, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to my mp's friends have a great day!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 30, 2008)

Good Morning Ann... Have a healthy green day...


Good Morning MP members have a awesome day..


----------



## annscrib (Jul 31, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 31, 2008)

*Good Morning to you Ann and All the good MP Folks Everywhere :ciao:  :bong1:*


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

Excellent good morning too all MP members... Have a good day...

Good morning Ann!!!


----------



## annscrib (Aug 1, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a great day!!!!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 1, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and to MP Folks Everywhere :ciao:*


----------



## Melissa (Aug 1, 2008)

*right back at ya anne and puffin ,
happy friday everyone :48::tokie:*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

Happy Friday MP & Good Morning... Have a safe & relaxing weekend...


----------



## annscrib (Aug 2, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 2, 2008)

*goodmorning anne 
and the rest of you eace:*


----------



## annscrib (Aug 3, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a great sunday!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 3, 2008)

Good Morning ann..Have a GREAT Sunday...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 3, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and MP Folks everywhere :ciao:*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 3, 2008)

Good morning have a wonderful day..


----------



## annscrib (Aug 4, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends,,,hoping everyones day turns out great for them!!!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

Good Morning MP buddies & friends have a relaxing day...


----------



## annscrib (Aug 5, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to my mp's friends have a fun day!!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 5, 2008)

*goodmorning ann and america ,,,good afternoon uk :48:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 5, 2008)

*gOOD 
mORNING aNN AND mp fOLKS EVERYWHERE :ciao:*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Good morning MP & have a wonderful day ..


----------



## annscrib (Aug 6, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to everyone in the mp's family,,, hoping you all have a wonderful day i know im going to enjoy my day off


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 6, 2008)

Have a good one ann'


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 6, 2008)

Good Morning MP.. Have a awesome day..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah...sit back smoke some weed and relax ann...you earned it...


Good Morning ..afternoon..and goodnight friends


----------



## annscrib (Aug 7, 2008)

good morning, afternoon, and evening to my mp's friends


----------



## Melissa (Aug 7, 2008)

*goodmorning anne and mp :tokie:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 7, 2008)

Good morning ann..melissa..and yes you...


----------



## annscrib (Aug 8, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening for all my mp's friends!!!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 8, 2008)

goodmorning anne and mp :48:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

Good Morning you all.. Have a fantastic day....  It's Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes it is KGB...Smoke it up..my  friends


----------



## annscrib (Aug 9, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening for all my mp's friends!!!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2008)

*morning anne ,and the rest of mp :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 9, 2008)

Good Morning Ladies..Have a Wonderful  Saturday..


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Hello everyone!  I havent been up this early in a LONG time.  Way cooler outside right now then when I usually get up.  Right now its 79 outside usually when I get up at noon or so its already 101 and creeping up.  lol*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 9, 2008)

Good morning MP & have a wonderful day..

Good Morning Megan!!!


----------



## annscrib (Aug 10, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to my mp's friends have a great day!!!


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 10, 2008)

good morning!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 10, 2008)

*morning anne and mp :bong2:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 10, 2008)

*Good morning Ann and all the MP Folks :ciao:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 10, 2008)

good sunday morning everyone. hope everyone has a good day today


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 10, 2008)

Good Morning friends..Have a wonderful day


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 10, 2008)

Good morning you all.. Have a wonderful relaxing day..


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 10, 2008)

*"Morning" everyone and KGB!  Yep its 102 outside right now...Im up at my normal time again. lol

Hope everyone has a great day!*


----------



## Dadgumit (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi everyone...ladies and gentlemen...I hope everyone here is revelling in the richness of being alive!!


----------



## annscrib (Aug 11, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a wonderful monday!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 11, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and to all You MP Folks :ciao:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 11, 2008)

good morning. i hope everyone has a good day


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Ann.

Enjoy your day


----------



## annscrib (Aug 12, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to my mp's friends have a great day!!

 :dancing: not bad at all hippy


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 12, 2008)

Good morning MP buddies have a  nice day...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 12, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and Mp Folks everywhere :ciao:*


----------



## annscrib (Aug 13, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have an awesome day!!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 13, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and MP Folks everywhere :ciao:*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 13, 2008)

Good Morning ya all.. Have a wonderful & relaxing non stressful day..


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Hello everyone and KGB!  like your new avatar!*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 13, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Hello everyone and KGB! like your new avatar!*


 

Thanks Megan &  Good evening.


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Hello and GREAT evening! lol  We're dorks...well I am anyway. lol*


----------



## annscrib (Aug 14, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a wonderful day!!!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 14, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and :ciao: MP Folks everywhere*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

Good evening MP buddies & Megan..


----------



## annscrib (Aug 15, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have an awesome FRIDAY!!

and a safe weekend!!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 15, 2008)

*goodmorning anne ,,,

have a great day mp *


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Morning everyone!  Hope everyone has an awesome Friday!*


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 15, 2008)

Morning all. Have a nice day and stay stoned


----------



## annscrib (Aug 16, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have a wonderful day!!!!!


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Aug 16, 2008)

Morning MP! Rolling through early for a quick smoke then gotta watch some olympic basketball!  Go Spain!  Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 16, 2008)

Good morning all. Have a nice day. Now I'm off to get my bake on.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

Good morning...Hell no...Have a GREAT morning ann...I know I will Just got home from early fishing  and ready to smoke one with my friends Here..

smoke on Saturday!!!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 16, 2008)

Good Moring everyone.. Have nice & relaxing Saturday...

Megan say hi to kitty & good morning


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Aug 16, 2008)

Goodmorning and Afternoon MP! Wish i could share a nice big hit of this lemon skunk with all of you.


----------



## annscrib (Aug 17, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends have a great sunday!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2008)

good Morning ann...have a wonderful day...


----------



## Melissa (Aug 17, 2008)

*goodmorning anne and america ,,,,goodafternoon uk:48:*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

Good morning MP buddies have a wonderful Sunday...


----------



## annscrib (Aug 18, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to my mp's friends have a great day!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2008)

Good Morning ann..Hope you had a great night sleep..Have a wonderful day


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 18, 2008)

Afternoon Ann 

Have a great day, who knows whats in store for us, so enjoy the calm bit because it may all change


----------



## Melissa (Aug 18, 2008)

*morning ann and 4u 
afternoon hippy and uk
:48:*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

Good morning MP buddies have a nice  day be safe.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 19, 2008)

*goodmorning anne and mp ,,,,,:48:*


----------



## pinkpetals61 (Aug 19, 2008)

:ciao: GOOD MORNING!
I'm new here and just wanted to say hi to all and a big thanks for all the info....this is my first time growing and was thrilled to find this site...
i used bagseed and have a really nice female growing out in my flower bed. i'm still a little confused with all the technical names, such as calaxes, trichomes...ect.. 
lets see if i can describe my plant and any info you can give me as to what to do next would be great.
its an indica, its about 4 foot tall and 3 feet wide..there are about 4 main branches that start about a foot from the ground. there are roughly 20 buds starting, the largest ones are about 4 inches long. its very healthy and gets a lot of sun in its location.
what i'm wondering is, should i put some miracle grow on it now? will that help with the buds?
how will i know when to cut it down?
about how much weed will i get from it?
do you smoke just the buds or the leaves too?
i have to admit i never really thought i would get such a nice plant from just bagseed and really just started it as joke. but now i'm already starting to think about next year! 
oh yea, one more question......i was planning on drying it in my basement..i have a small storage room with a door that will keep it dark, but its kinda damp down there,,,,,should i find an alternative place?
i'm so excited, i cant wait to try it out! :woohoo:


----------



## annscrib (Aug 19, 2008)

good morning pinkpetal  congrats on ur plant

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends have a great


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 19, 2008)

Good morning ann...stay safe in the weather thats comeing...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 19, 2008)

Ann take care of your self & be safe..  Will pray for ya...

Good morning Pink & all my MP buddies... Have a wonderful non Tornado issues day.  Will pray for ya all to be safe..


----------



## annscrib (Aug 20, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all my mp's friends have an awesome day!!!!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 20, 2008)

*morning anne and mp in america and goodafternoon mp in europe :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 20, 2008)

Good Morning ann, melissa,  and the rest of you pot heads


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

I resent that  4U2SMOKE pot does me. Not do it.lol Good Morning little buddy.

Good Morning MP buddies have a wonderful day..


----------



## annscrib (Aug 21, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends have a wonderful day!!!!!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 21, 2008)

*morning anne ,,,and the rest of mp :48:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 21, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and Mp Folks everywhere :bong1:*


----------



## annscrib (Aug 22, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends,,,hoping everyones day turns out great for them!!!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 22, 2008)

*:ciao: Good Morning Ann and MP Folks everywhere*


----------



## Melissa (Aug 22, 2008)

*goodmorning mp :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2008)

Good morning ann...stay safe today and smoke lots..I will be prayN 4U


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Morning to all my favorite online buddies!  Happy smoking.  I had a blunt for breakfast! *


----------



## annscrib (Aug 23, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends, have a very safe day!!!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

Good morning on this Sunday... Have a wonderful day.... I am going out to the fair again... I will drink lots of Margaritas for ya all.lol


----------



## smokybear (Aug 23, 2008)

Good morning MP'ers. I wish you all the best for today and I hope you enjoy it. Live every day as your last. You never know when Death will come for you. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Good morning on this Sunday... Have a wonderful day.... I am going out to the fair again... I will drink lots of Margaritas for ya all.lol



Hey man, it's only Saturday here. Ya don't even know what day of the week it is, do you ? lol ... Have a good one, drink a few margaritas for me


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Hey man, it's only Saturday here. Ya don't even know what day of the week it is, do you ? lol ... Have a good one, drink a few margaritas for me


 

It's been along week buddy... I haven't smoked the whole week... I have to take a urine test for the Doc.lol .. It feels like Sunday...lol... I'll have a drink for ya buddy.lol


----------



## annscrib (Aug 24, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends,,,have a great sunday and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2008)

Good Morning to you too ann....Hope is all well on the Home front..Have a wonderful day..I know I will


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 24, 2008)

Good Morning & have a wonderful day MP buddies


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Aug 24, 2008)

Morning MP!  Special good morning to the wake and bake crew!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 24, 2008)

*goodmorning america ,,,happy afternoon uk/europe :48:*


----------



## annscrib (Aug 25, 2008)

good morning,afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends have a wonderful monday!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 25, 2008)

*:ciao: Good Morning Ann and MP Folks everywhere*


----------



## honeybear (Aug 25, 2008)

this rips for you MJ forums!

:bongin:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2008)

Good Morning ann have a Great Day..Its your Friday..Right?


----------



## annscrib (Aug 25, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Good Morning ann have a Great Day..Its your Friday..Right?


 
yea you can say that,,, now that the season as slowww way down i have mondays and weds, off


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good evening been busy... Have a wonderful night.


----------



## annscrib (Aug 26, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends,,,hoping everyones day turns out great for them!!!!!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 26, 2008)

*:yeahthat: Good morning Anne eace:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2008)

Good Morning ann..Have a wonderful Day...and be safe


----------



## annscrib (Aug 27, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to everyone in the mp's family,,, hoping you all have a wonderful day i know im going to enjoy my day off


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 27, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and Mp Folks everywhere :ciao:*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 27, 2008)

Have a smoking good day everyone :smoke1:


----------



## annscrib (Aug 28, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends have a great day!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2008)

Good morning ann...have a Wonderful day...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 28, 2008)

*Good morning everyone. :ciao: *


----------



## Melissa (Aug 28, 2008)

*have a great day mp :48:*


----------



## annscrib (Aug 30, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to everyone in the mp's family,,, hoping you all have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 30, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP folks everywhere :bong1:*


----------



## annscrib (Aug 31, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to everyone in the mp's family,,, hoping you all a wonderful day and for all of us that lives on the gulf please, please stay safe


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 31, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP folks everywhere  :bong1:*


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Aug 31, 2008)

Good morning MP!  Beautiful Labour Day Sunday for me today!  Hope all is well with everyone! :ccc:


----------



## annscrib (Sep 1, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to everyone in the mp's family,,, hoping you all a wonderful day and for all of us that lives on the gulf please, please stay safe


----------



## annscrib (Sep 2, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to everyone in the mp's family,,, hoping you all a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 2, 2008)

good morning all !!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 2, 2008)

_*Good Morning Ann and MP Folks :ciao:*_


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 2, 2008)

Good morning you all.. Have a wonderful day buddies.


----------



## annscrib (Sep 3, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends,,,hoping everyones day turns out great for them!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2008)

GoodMorning ann..Have a Wonderful day..


----------



## annscrib (Sep 4, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends, have a very safe day!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 4, 2008)

Good Morning ann....and all you other friends...Have a Great day


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 4, 2008)

Good morning you all & have a relaxing day.


----------



## annscrib (Sep 5, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends,,,hoping everyones day turns out great for them!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2008)

Good orning annscrib...and the rest of you friends...Have a  Graet Day


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 5, 2008)

It's Friday lets party & have a wonderful day.. Good morning my fellow growers.... Members in Tornados be safe...


----------



## annscrib (Sep 6, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends, have a very safe day!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2008)

good morning to you to ann...be safe this weekend


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Sep 6, 2008)

Morning MP! Special hello to my wake and bake friends!


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 6, 2008)

Good evening MP Buddies & friends have a wonderful day


----------



## annscrib (Sep 7, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends,,,have a great sunday and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2008)

Happy Sunday to you ann..Hope your day is a pleseant one


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 7, 2008)

Good morning friends & buddies have a wonderful day..


----------



## Melissa (Sep 7, 2008)

*happy lazy sunday mp :48:*


----------



## Melissa (Sep 8, 2008)

*goodmorning mp ,,,enjoy your monday :48:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 8, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *goodmorning mp ,,,enjoy your monday :48:*



salout

ma cheri ca va?

bisou


----------



## annscrib (Sep 8, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening  melissa, bud uncle and the rest of my mp's friends


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 8, 2008)

*Good morning back at ya Ann.  *


----------



## annscrib (Sep 9, 2008)

:woohoo: the site is back :woohoo: 

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friend,,, have a safe day!!!


----------



## Melissa (Sep 9, 2008)

*morning anne and everyone on mp :48:

hey anne hows it going in your parts is it still bad? 

take care eace:*


----------



## annscrib (Sep 9, 2008)

hey melissa  thank god it looks like we should miss this storm just as long it doesnt take turn we should be ok but them ppl that in texas need to be careful


----------



## annscrib (Sep 10, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friend,,, have a safe day!!!


----------



## Melissa (Sep 10, 2008)

*u2 anne glad your safe eace:*


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 10, 2008)

Good morning friends & buddies have a awesome day..


----------



## annscrib (Sep 11, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends,,,hoping everyones day turns out great for them!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2008)

Good Morning ann...Have a Great Day


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 11, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP folks everywhere :bong1: *


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 11, 2008)

Good evening everyone & good night..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 12, 2008)

*Good morning everyone. :ciao: Hope you all have a great day.  *


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 12, 2008)

Good morning all


----------



## Melissa (Sep 12, 2008)

*happy friday mp have a great day eace:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 12, 2008)

Good morning everyone, im really shocked this morning, for the first time in about 3 weeks its not raining!


----------



## annscrib (Sep 12, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friend,,, have a safe day!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Ann 

This is most people last day of work, do you still work weekends?


----------



## annscrib (Sep 12, 2008)

yes hippy ill work weekends til oct 12 then ill have 4 months off


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 12, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks everywhere :bong1:*


----------



## annscrib (Sep 13, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening mp folks


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 13, 2008)

Good Morning MP


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2008)

Good Morning ..ann...have a wonderful Saturday


----------



## annscrib (Sep 14, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friend,,, have a safe day!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 14, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao:  and Mp Folks Everywhere :bong1:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 14, 2008)

good morning ann. hope you have a great day.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 14, 2008)

Good Morning ann...Have a Wonderful Sunday


----------



## msge (Sep 14, 2008)

Good Morning everyone  Love this site


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 14, 2008)

Good morning Friends & buddies have a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## annscrib (Sep 15, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends,,,hoping everyones day turns out great for them!!!!!


----------



## annscrib (Sep 16, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends,,,hoping everyones day turns out great for them!!!!!


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 16, 2008)

good morning everyone


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 16, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and Mp Folks Everywhere :ciao:  

:bong1:  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 16, 2008)

Good morning ann...and the rest of you have a great day


----------



## annscrib (Sep 17, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to everyone in the mp's family,,, hoping you all a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## andy52 (Sep 17, 2008)

good morning to all and have a blessed day.


----------



## annscrib (Sep 18, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friend,,, have a safe day!!!


----------



## Melissa (Sep 18, 2008)

*goodmorning anne and mp ,,,lets all have a great day :48:*


----------



## aslan king (Sep 18, 2008)

Good morning Motherfathers. Wake and bake! It's Thursday. First party night of the week for the kinda responsible.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 18, 2008)

Goodmorning (afternoon east coasters) MP! Hope the smoke you have is as good as mine! I myself cannot wait until its 4:20!


----------



## BigTree420 (Sep 18, 2008)

afternoon all! workin now cant wait 2 get home 2 light up a fat one


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 18, 2008)

Good afternoon, lunch break is over. Sadly, so is my morning wake'n'bake. I'll make sure to take a hit for everybody, including BigTree420 right after work.


----------



## annscrib (Sep 19, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends, have a very safe day!!!!!


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

*same to you anne ,,,happy friday mp :fly:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 19, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann  :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere :bong1:*


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 19, 2008)

good morning all, its friday. everyone have a safe and enjoyable weekend.....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 19, 2008)

*Good morning everyone. Hope you all have a great day.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 20, 2008)

*Good morning everyone. :ciao: Hope you all have a great day.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 20, 2008)

have a great weekend everyone, TBG is hoping we have double the fun


----------



## Melissa (Sep 20, 2008)

*have a great weekend mp :48:*


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 20, 2008)

Good morning everyone


----------



## annscrib (Sep 20, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening hippy ,melissa and four twenty have a safe weekend to the mp's family

love that pic hippy


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 20, 2008)

Wakee wakee eggs and bacey
7 more posts she'll be a real good morning


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 20, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere :bong1:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2008)

Have a Wonderful Saturday ann..


----------



## annscrib (Sep 21, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends, please have a very safe day!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2008)

Good Morning ann...Have a Great Sunday


----------



## Dadgumit (Sep 21, 2008)

Good morning everyone.

Melissa, I saw your pics last night - great job!  

Take care all and enjoy this beautiful day.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 21, 2008)

GOOD MORNING, it is sunday where i am, everybody got there CANNABIS GROW BIBLE'S?????????


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> GOOD MORNING, it is sunday where i am, everybody got there CANNABIS GROW BIBLE'S?????????


 
yep..all ready in my sermin


----------



## annscrib (Sep 22, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends,,,hoping everyones day turns out great for them!!!!!


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 22, 2008)

Morning  MP  just thought i would share what im about to do a little Wake and bake this morning

:48: :joint:  happy smoking  ALL


----------



## Melissa (Sep 22, 2008)

*goodmorning anne ,,risktaker ,,,puffin ,,,and the rest of mp :48:*


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 22, 2008)

goodmorning mp


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 22, 2008)

Good morning you  all & have a awesome day.. I am off to work!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Good morning you all & have a awesome day.. I am off to work!!


 

hey my friend..please read site rules...the use of the four leter word is not alloud..."WORK".. ...The younger generation thinks " W.O.R.K." is a radio station..lol..Have a great day KGB


----------



## annscrib (Sep 23, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to my mp's friends have a great day!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 23, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere :bong1:*


----------



## Melissa (Sep 23, 2008)

*good morning anne puffin 4u2 and evry one else :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 23, 2008)

Good morning ann, puffin and my little UK GIrl...Have a Wonderful Tuesday


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 23, 2008)

good mornin mp


----------



## zipflip (Sep 23, 2008)

good mornin all on MP.
  any you mornin people out there major coffee junkies.
 i am i drink bout 3-4 pots a day thruout the course of my day and i need to majorly cut my caffeein intake and wonder if any of u are heavily addicted to coffee and quit.  wat was ya trick
 coffee makes me nervous twitchie edgy  heightens my anxiety etc etc  but i cant stop drinkin it.   from the second i open my eyes to turn my alarm off i can taste that first sip of hot black coffee. and my tolerance it way up as i double the recommended scoops for each pot  or it doesnt do the trick. i'm addicted to the crap but yet it drives me nuts to intake it an at same time i go nuts without it.  is it mental or wat? wat are some trix to kick the coffee ? anyone?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey Zip flpip


I used to  drink coffffe eee  froommm ssuunn uuop 2  sunn  doowwwmn...i started dring 1/2 caf..and then decaf...but I still like my morning pot of Folgers..." Simply Smooth "  and that it for the day..and yes a lot of its mental...I found i drink more water insted..good luck flip


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 24, 2008)

*Good morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere :bong1:*


----------



## Melissa (Sep 24, 2008)

*goodmorning anne ,,,puffin,,,4u,,,zipflip ,,ohh and the rest of mp ,,have a great day ev1*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 24, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> good mornin all on MP.
> any you mornin people out there major coffee junkies.
> i am i drink bout 3-4 pots a day thruout the course of my day and i need to majorly cut my caffeein intake and wonder if any of u are heavily addicted to coffee and quit. wat was ya trick
> coffee makes me nervous twitchie edgy heightens my anxiety etc etc but i cant stop drinkin it. from the second i open my eyes to turn my alarm off i can taste that first sip of hot black coffee. and my tolerance it way up as i double the recommended scoops for each pot or it doesnt do the trick. i'm addicted to the crap but yet it drives me nuts to intake it an at same time i go nuts without it. is it mental or wat? wat are some trix to kick the coffee ? anyone?


 
 I know it takes a long time to come down from that coffee tolerance too...I think I was jonesing for a couple months after I quit cold turkey.  I now only drink green tea and water. I can drink coffee now and not get too cranked, seems the caffeine builds up and stays in your system a long time too.  Good luck :aok:   I think decaf is your best bet, avoid sugared and caffeinated soda too


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 24, 2008)

:headbang: :chuck: :banana: :fly: 

Too much coffee on this end of the states this morning Ann. 
Good morning everyone. 

I too need to cut back on my coffee.


----------



## annscrib (Sep 24, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening melissa,puffin,42usmoke,godspeedsuckah and to the rest of the mp's family have a wonderful day!!!!


p.s me dont drink coffe,,, cant deal with the taste,,, now give a coke and we will just fine


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 24, 2008)

good morning everyone, ann this cokes for you, aahhh good stuff


----------



## Melissa (Sep 24, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> p.s me dont drink coffe,,, cant deal with the taste,,, now give a coke and we will just fine


 
:aok: carnt beat coke


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 24, 2008)

good mornin everyone


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey ann...Have a coke and a SMILE...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2008)

Good morning everyone 

Its 6am in the UK and its pitch black outside and wet like usual :laugh:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 25, 2008)

*Good morning everyone. :ciao: Hope you all have a great day.  *


----------



## annscrib (Sep 25, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening hippy, tbg and to all of my mp's friends


----------



## benamucc (Sep 25, 2008)

good morning everyone...hope you all have a wonderful day!  :bong2:  

Thought of the day:
There is nothing worse than a sharp image of a fuzzy concept.
Ansel Adams


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 25, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere :aok: *


----------



## Melissa (Sep 25, 2008)

goodmorning anne ,,puffin,,,4u ,,happy afternoon hippy and europe :48:


----------



## annscrib (Sep 26, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening mp folks


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 26, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao:  and MP Folks Everywhere eace: *


----------



## Melissa (Sep 26, 2008)

*morning anne puffin 4u2 and all of you ,,happy friday :woohoo:*


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 26, 2008)

good mornin everyone


----------



## annscrib (Sep 27, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to my mp's friends have a great day!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 27, 2008)

Good morning and happy saturday ann....Its harvest day here in my yard today...so i know Ill have a great day...you have a great day as well girl


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 27, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere eace:*


----------



## Melissa (Sep 27, 2008)

*happy saturday MP :48:*


----------



## annscrib (Sep 28, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening mp foks have a great day!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2008)

Good morning ann..hope you are having a great weekend...samt to the rest of you MP friends..Enjoy your sunday everyone


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 28, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP FOLKS Everywhere eace:*


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 28, 2008)

Good morning you all... Have a wonderful day..


----------



## annscrib (Sep 29, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends have an awesome day!!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 29, 2008)

Right back at you Ann 

have a great day everyone.


----------



## annscrib (Sep 29, 2008)

i do like these pics hippy you come up with "ever now and then"


----------



## annscrib (Sep 30, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends have an awesome day!!!!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Sep 30, 2008)

It is a beautiful morning,, is it not?

I am smiling.


----------



## annscrib (Oct 1, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends, have a very safe day!!!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Oct 1, 2008)

Been working hard so a late good evening too ya all.. Have a awesome night!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 1, 2008)

Good morning ann...hope you have a great day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 1, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> I is a beautiful morning,, is it not?
> 
> I am smiling.


 
why you smileing..I dont see any " cross hairs " in the picture...:rofl: 



oh the beauty of the wild


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone hear bout guy saving his dog from a shark man thats crazy??


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 1, 2008)

good morning *HydroManiac*...I read a story about that...and I would fight anything that wanted to Harm my best friend...cause she would do the same 4me..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 2, 2008)

*Good morning everyone. :ciao: Hope you all have a great day. :aok: *


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Oct 2, 2008)

Morning??? Its freakin 3:30 and i need to go to sleep... That or play some moor rock band..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 2, 2008)

*Your talking about going to sleep and i just got out of bed.  It's 4:30 AM here.  *


			
				Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Morning??? Its freakin 3:30 and i need to go to sleep... That or play some moor rock band..


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 2, 2008)

why, oh why, would anyone get up at 4:30 am on purpose??? LOL

It's a Beautiful morning here in the great lakes!

going to a cider mill this morning, going to get me some fresh cider! yum! 


hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 2, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere eace:*


----------



## annscrib (Oct 2, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening 4u2smoke,hydromaniac,tbg,timmy,ilikebigbuds,and puffin have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Melissa (Oct 2, 2008)

*good morning anne ,,,great afternnoon here ,,have a great day mp :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2008)

Good morning ann


----------



## lisa (Oct 3, 2008)

_Good Morning To Everyone_!


----------



## annscrib (Oct 3, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening 4u2smoke,lisa,and to the rest of the mp's friends have a great day


----------



## annscrib (Oct 4, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening mp folks


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 4, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere eace:*


----------



## Melissa (Oct 4, 2008)

goodmorning anne ,,puffin ,,4u2 ,,and everyone else on mp eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2008)

Happy Saturday ann...have a wonderful day..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2008)

wow..its Sunday allready...Have a Wonderfull Day ann..ant the rest of MP


Happy Sunday All


----------



## annscrib (Oct 5, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening 4u2smoke, melissa,puffin and to the rest of the mp's family have a wonderful sunday!!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Ann 

I hope everyone is having a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## aslan king (Oct 5, 2008)

Good Afternoon. Great to watch football and motorcycle racing


----------



## annscrib (Oct 6, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to my mp's friends have a great day!!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 6, 2008)

Good morning to you Ann!

Hope you had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 6, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere eace: *


----------



## Melissa (Oct 6, 2008)

*morning anne ,,,puffin ,,,4u,,and mp afternoon hippy and europe :48:*


----------



## annscrib (Oct 7, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends,,,hoping everyones day turns out great for them!!!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Ann 

Good Afternoon everyone


----------



## annscrib (Oct 8, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends,,,hoping everyones day turns out great for them!!!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 8, 2008)

Afternoon Ann 

I hope everyone has a wonderful day, its actually sunny here today


----------



## KGB30 (Oct 8, 2008)

Good Morning you all.. Have a nice day...


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 9, 2008)

Good Morning Ann and all here at MP land!

The sun is shining and the temps are going to get warm today!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 9, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere eace:*


----------



## Melissa (Oct 9, 2008)

*goodmorning anne and mp :48:*


----------



## annscrib (Oct 9, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening ilikebigbuds,puffin and to all my mp's friends,,,hoping everyones day turns out great for them!!!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 9, 2008)

Evening Everyone 

I hope your all feeling as good as I am


----------



## BigTree420 (Oct 9, 2008)

good afternoon MP...ill be feelin alot better when i get outta work and light 1 up!


----------



## annscrib (Oct 10, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to my mp's friends have a great day!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 10, 2008)

*Good Mornig Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere eace:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2008)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday ann..enjoy it


----------



## annscrib (Oct 11, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening 4u2smoke and  to my mp's friends have a great day!!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 11, 2008)

Good morning All!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 11, 2008)

Morning everyone!


----------



## annscrib (Oct 12, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to my mp's friends have a great sunday!!


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 12, 2008)

Good morning! Sunday is water day :watchplant:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 12, 2008)

Good afternoon people, I hope your day gives you all the wishes your heart desires


----------



## annscrib (Oct 13, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to my mp's friends have a great day!!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 13, 2008)

Good Morning to all here in Marijuana Passion Land!

 It's Monday!


----------



## annscrib (Oct 14, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to my mp's friends have a great day!!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 15, 2008)

Good Morning Ann and all friends here on MP!!


----------



## annscrib (Oct 15, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening ilikebigbuds and to all my mp's friends have a great day!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 15, 2008)

Afternoon Anne 

I wish everyone a wonderful day wherever in the world you are and whatever time your living in eace:


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 16, 2008)

:48: 

GOOD MORNING TO ALL MY MARIJUANA LOVING FRIENDS AT MP!

What a beautiful sunny morning here in the Great Lakes Area!


----------



## annscrib (Oct 16, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening hippy ,ilikebigbuds and to the rest of the mp's family,,,

i just wish i hadnt left my keys in my hubby's truck last night and hes 3 city over from us so its not like he can bring to me :hitchair:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2008)

sounds like yer stuck ann, bummer.  

good morning to stay home and get totally stoned.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 16, 2008)

*Better Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere eace:*


----------



## FourTwenty (Oct 16, 2008)

good evenin mp


----------



## annscrib (Oct 17, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to my mp's friends have a great friday and weekend!!


----------



## 351stang (Oct 17, 2008)

good morning to all and TGIF


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 17, 2008)

Good Friday Morning everyone!

yea Ann! I hope you got your wheels back!

and have a easy - nice weekend!


----------



## annscrib (Oct 17, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> yea Ann! I hope you got your wheels back!


lol yea got them back last night and as soon as hubby got home i was gone lol


----------



## annscrib (Oct 18, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to my mp's friends have a great weekend!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 18, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere eace:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 18, 2008)

good morning ann...thats why i have like 10 spare sets of keys..and give a set to all friends..hope your day turns to the better for you...smoke a hard packed Bong  Hubby will be home shortly..lol


----------



## annscrib (Oct 19, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to my mp's friends have a great sunday!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 20, 2008)

*Good morning everyone. :ciao: Hope you all have a great day. :aok: *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 20, 2008)

Morning everyone 

I hope you all have a F.A.B. day.

Hey TBG, are you up early or late?
Its 9am here.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 20, 2008)

*Hippy i get up at 3:00 AM everyday.  *


			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Morning everyone
> 
> I hope you all have a F.A.B. day.
> 
> ...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 20, 2008)

Is getting up early by choice?

If I was getting up at 3 every day I would be in bed by 7pm


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 20, 2008)

*Most nights i'm in bed at 9:00 or 10:00 and i still get up at 3:00.   I don't sleep good at all.  *


			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Is getting up early by choice?
> 
> If I was getting up at 3 every day I would be in bed by 7pm


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 20, 2008)

good morning ann and the rest of you MP friends..Have a great day


----------



## annscrib (Oct 20, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening TGB,hippy,4u2smoke and to all my mp's friends have a great day!!


----------



## annscrib (Oct 21, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to my mp's friends have a great day!!


----------



## 351stang (Oct 21, 2008)

good morning to all mp


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello Ann 

I hope you find time to smile during your day 

I hope everyone has a great morning/afternoon/evening.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 21, 2008)

wow! what a beautiful Mars day!

Good Morning ALL!


----------



## annscrib (Oct 22, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends have an awesome day!!!!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 22, 2008)

Good Morning Miss Ann and all you happy people in the web world...

get going!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 23, 2008)

*Good morning everyone. Hope you all have a great day. I'm gonna sit back and smoke all day long. :bong2: *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 23, 2008)

Good health and fortune to all MP'ers. If anyone is looking for me, you'll find me over in TBG's house :ccc:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 23, 2008)

*Everyone is welcome as we have plenty of smoke. Here ya go RBH. :48: *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 23, 2008)

Cheers man .... back at ya  :joint:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 23, 2008)

Good Morning Wake n Bake


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2008)

good morning ann..and the rest of you cats out there...Have a Great Day


----------



## annscrib (Oct 23, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends have an awesome day!!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 23, 2008)

Afternoon Ann 

I hope everyone has a worry free day


----------



## annscrib (Oct 24, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends have an awesome day!!!!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 24, 2008)

It's a fine Venus Day, Good morning Ann and to all you Passionate MJ Lovers!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 24, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere eace:*


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Good morning everyone! EAAARLY morning for me! Crap I need to go to sleep its 4 here!!!

Everyone there in the UK enjoy the rest of your day!!!*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2008)

*Good morning everyone. :ciao: Well it's 4:00 AM here Doms going to bed and i just got up.   Hope everyone has a great day.  *


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 25, 2008)

Good morning MP'ers, Have a super weekend


----------



## annscrib (Oct 25, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening domschron.tbg and canibanol cannonball and to all my mp's friends have an awesome and safe weekend!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2008)

Goood Morning ann  and the rest of you cats out there..Have a great Saturday  and be sure to check my updates..see ya


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2008)

Have a great day everyone 

I made this using PSP and for the life of me cant remember how :rofl:


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Thats some cool stuff!

Good morning everyone, lightin it UPPP!!! :bong1:*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 26, 2008)

*Good morning everyone. :ciao: Hope you all have a great Sunday. :aok: Gonna sit home all day smoke and watch football.  *


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 26, 2008)

*GOOD MORNING! (another late night) enjoy your football and smoke TBG!*


----------



## andy52 (Oct 26, 2008)

Good morning all.hope everyone has a beautiful day.i am with TBG,its raining here and kinda blah.so i will get some more beer and kick back and watch the tube.


----------



## annscrib (Oct 26, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening tbg, domchron,andy and to all my mp's friends have an awesome sunday!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2008)

:ciao:    ann   Go Broncos..:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :stoned: :bolt: :48:


----------



## benamucc (Oct 27, 2008)

Morning all.  Hope you all woke to a pleasant day.  I was looking for the daily funny thread, but found this one first...hope you don't mind if I slide this gem in:

What's Red and smells like Blue paint?
Red paint.


----------



## annscrib (Oct 27, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening benamucc and to all my mp's friends have an awesome day!!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 27, 2008)

Afternoon Ann 

Have you just got up?

Have a wonderful day everyone.

Be carful where you poke your nose


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 28, 2008)

Good morning everyone. Have a safe day at work


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 28, 2008)

*Good morning everyone. :ciao: Hope you all have a great day. :aok: *


----------



## annscrib (Oct 28, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening
tbg,canibanol cannonnall and to all my mp's friends have an awesome day!!!!


yes hippy since im lay off i can sleep in late


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 28, 2008)

Enjoy your free time Ann 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## andy52 (Oct 28, 2008)

good morning and afternoon to all.its lunch time here.be well


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 29, 2008)

Its hump day  everyone have a great wednesday


----------



## andy52 (Oct 29, 2008)

good morning all


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 29, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere eace:*


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 29, 2008)

Good Morning Ann and everyone all over the world!

It's a fine Mercury day.

nice and cool out side. windy too.


----------



## benamucc (Oct 29, 2008)

mornin kids.  taking my pre-lunch "coffee" :bong1:  hope you're all haviing a good one!


----------



## annscrib (Oct 29, 2008)

good afternoon to all my mp friends have a great day!!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 29, 2008)

Afternoon Ann 

Its pitch black here and its only 5.40 in the afternoon!

I hope everyone has a fun finish to the day.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 30, 2008)

Good morning Mp folks. This bowls for you :bong:


----------



## HeavenlyScent (Oct 30, 2008)

Good morning everyone, keep love in your smile.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2008)

good morning ann...and the rest of you cats..have a great day


----------



## annscrib (Oct 30, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening hippy,canibanol,heavenly scent and 4u2smoke and to all my mp's friends have an awesome day!!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 30, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere eace:*


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 31, 2008)

Gooooooooood Morning MP. Friday starts the weekend :woohoo:


----------



## annscrib (Oct 31, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends have a great halloween!!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 31, 2008)

Afternoon Ann 

I hope everyone has a scary halloween.


----------



## annscrib (Nov 1, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends have a safe day!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2008)

Happy Saturday  ann....Have a safe day...updateing GJ today...be sure to stop by friends..


----------



## MarleyMan (Nov 1, 2008)

I hope I find you all in good health, and supremely baked.
Please check out my thread in the effects and testing section. Thanks.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 2, 2008)

Goooood morning Mp, I got my weed and my coffee; things are looking up


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 2, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere eace:*


----------



## annscrib (Nov 2, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening 4u2smoke,marleyman,canibanol,puffin and to all my mp's friends have a great day!!!


----------



## andy52 (Nov 2, 2008)

good morning to everyone here


----------



## IRISH (Nov 2, 2008)

morning all. having my morning mountain dew. dont do coffee anymore.
have a great day...bb...


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 3, 2008)

Monday morning...dont know if its good. Have a great day Mp


----------



## annscrib (Nov 3, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening banjobuzz,canibanol, and to all my mp's friends have a safe day!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 3, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere eace:*


----------



## risktaker27 (Nov 3, 2008)

morning guys and girls been away for a bit but im back now hope everybody has been good.dont eat all that candy at 1 time lol


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 4, 2008)

Good morning Mp, coffee and bong rips for everyone! (or tea) haha


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 4, 2008)

Good morning CC 

I hope everyone has a happy tuesday.


----------



## annscrib (Nov 4, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening canibanol, hippy and to all my mp's friends have a safe day!!!


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 5, 2008)

Good morning growers, smiles are contagious


----------



## Melissa (Nov 5, 2008)

*goodmorning anne and mp :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2008)

good morning ann and the rest of you cats out ther  have a Wonderful day


----------



## annscrib (Nov 5, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening canibanol, melissa, 4u2smoke and to all my mp's friends have a great hump day!!!


----------



## Melissa (Nov 6, 2008)

*goodmoring anne and everyone else on mp eace: 
hope every one has a wonderfull day :48:*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 6, 2008)

Top of the mornin' to ye all


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 6, 2008)

*Good morning everyone.:ciao:  Hope you all have a great day. :aok: *


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 6, 2008)

Good Morning Mp gang :48:


----------



## andy52 (Nov 6, 2008)

good morning to everyone here and your families.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2008)

good morning ann..Have a wonderfull day


----------



## annscrib (Nov 6, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening canibanol, melissa, 4u2smoke, runbyhemp, tbg, andy and to all my mp's friends have a great day!!!


----------



## 351stang (Nov 6, 2008)

Good morning,
Its a good day so far


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2008)

good morning ann and all of the mp community.


----------



## annscrib (Nov 7, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends have a safe weekend day!!!


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 7, 2008)

morning ann....... 


sorry  


but it's all mine till RBH gives it back......................


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Good morning.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 7, 2008)

morning folks


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 8, 2008)

Good Morning MP, the weekend is upon us
:headbang2: :yay: :banana: :dancing: :clap:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 8, 2008)

good morning ann..Have a great Saturday


----------



## annscrib (Nov 8, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening buduncle,smokinmom,canibanol,4u2smoke and to all my mp's friends have a safe weekend day!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice AV Ann 

Have a wonderful weekend everyone 

Dont eat hot chillies or you will pull this face when they burn the other end


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 8, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere eace:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy Sunday everyone 

Easy - The Commodores

hXXp://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=FFHbGuSRAwg


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 9, 2008)

Good mornin HippyIE, Good morning gang. 
:holysheep: there is an inch of snow on the ground!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

Good Morning ann..Have a Great and relaxing Sunday....Go BRONCOS


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> Good mornin HippyIE, Good morning gang.
> :holysheep: there is an inch of snow on the ground!!


 
Snow all ready...:holysheep: ...its cold here but no snow yet

Good morning my friend..


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 9, 2008)

deck the halls with lots of ganja :fid:
I love Canada but i hate snow  
heres a shot out my back window


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 9, 2008)

* Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere eace:

We get snow almost every night now, the lake is still pretty warm, the air is getting cold, the snow usually melts in the sun, but by next week I will begin seeing our footprints on the walkway.*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

hey puff...snow here melts in the sun too..lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :guitar: :stoned:


----------



## annscrib (Nov 9, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening hippy,canibanol,4u2smoke,puffin and to all my mp's friends have a safe weekend day!!!

snow is pretty as long as its in pics :giggle: its sure does like pretty but thats as far as i wont to be near it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

oh ann...you dont like tubeing down a hill?   or makeing a snow angle?  what about a snowball fight..or a snowman?..its fun  when we do get it..but normally  we need to go to Mountains to find it..lol..Have a Great Day


----------



## annscrib (Nov 9, 2008)

lol nope not now,,, yea back when i was a kid i had lived in ohio so i had all the snow i ever wanted,,lol now the snow is just to cold


----------



## pcduck (Nov 9, 2008)

Good Morning Ann and the rest of the MP community.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 10, 2008)

Good morning gang, the snow has not left and more is falling. 



stay cool


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 10, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere eace:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 10, 2008)

*We usually have lots of snow by now, but it'll be here thick in no time at all  *


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2008)

Morning Folks:aok: :ciao: :dancing:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 10, 2008)

*Good morning everyone. :ciao: Hope you all have a great day. :aok: *


----------



## annscrib (Nov 10, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening,canibanol,puffin,pcduck,tbg and to all my mp's friends have a good day!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2008)

:ciao: ...:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: :stoned:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 10, 2008)

Happy monday everyone


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2008)

Good morning all!

Its a school holiday here for some reason so I didn't get my wake n bake.    Oh well.


----------



## smoken budall day (Nov 10, 2008)

hey guys good morning im new 2 dis site


----------



## annscrib (Nov 10, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Good morning all!
> 
> Its a school holiday here for some reason so I didn't get my wake n bake.  Oh well.


 
awww smokin srry to hear that,, we have a holiday tomorrow here


----------



## annscrib (Nov 10, 2008)

smoken budall day said:
			
		

> hey guys good morning im new 2 dis site


 
welcome smoken budall,, hope you find all you need here


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 11, 2008)

Morning group :bong2:
12 inchs of snow and i gotta go and shingle a roof???
i think ill be laid off at the end of the week so everyone will have to put up with me more lol
Have a great and safe day!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 11, 2008)

*Good morning everyone. Hope you all have a great day.  *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 11, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and MP Folks in USA raise the flag for Veterans Day and thank a Vet that You are able too :aok:*

For those Who have served, I salute the raised Flag :yay:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 11, 2008)

*I here ya mang.  *


			
				Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Good Morning Ann and MP Folks in USA raise the flag for Veterans Day and thank a Vet that You are able too :aok:*
> 
> For those Who have served, I salute the raised Flag :yay:


----------



## annscrib (Nov 11, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening,canibanol,puffin,tbg and to all my mp's friends have a great and safe day!!!

for all you vets please have a wonderful day!!!

p.s canibanol ewwww you can keep all that snow where you are at hun!! lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks ann..i will..my kids are makeing me Dinner tonight..I did 2 tours in IRAQ ....desert storm..and then again in desert shield...lost some good friends and today is about them...Thanks my fallen commrads..wish it was me and not you..I thank you for your sacrifice...GOD BLESS AMERICA!!!

Have a wonderfull day ann..and the rest of you cats..smoke on.......


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> Morning group :bong2:
> 12 inchs of snow and i gotta go and shingle a roof???
> i think ill be laid off at the end of the week so everyone will have to put up with me more lol
> Have a great and safe day!


 

hey can can..sorry to hear..I read you are in constuction..so am I  these are some tough times for the Market...I too am affraid I may be Home for Christmas this year..First I been Laid off in 7 years..It dont look good..we went from 138  employees  now down to 43...I am praying for a change and for it to pick up..No one likes to be home for the Hollidays this way..Good luck  and it sounds like you have a good spirit about it..thanks for shareing  and like ann said..you can have that snow..and dont fall off that roof..All tho workmans comp pays more then unemployment..lol..and you dont have to look for work..J/K...High Hopes my friend  and take care and be safe


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 11, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hey can can..sorry to hear..I read you are in constuction..so am I these are some tough times for the Market...I too am affraid I may be Home for Christmas this year..First I been Laid off in 7 years..It dont look good..we went from 138 employees now down to 43...I am praying for a change and for it to pick up..No one likes to be home for the Hollidays this way..Good luck and it sounds like you have a good spirit about it..thanks for shareing and like ann said..you can have that snow..and dont fall off that roof..All tho workmans comp pays more then unemployment..lol..and you dont have to look for work..J/K...High Hopes my friend and take care and be safe


 
I get laid off every winter its norm for me , roofing + snow and ice is not good. The work is always there if i choose as well :aok:
Just gives me more time with the ladies :hubba:


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 11, 2008)

*:rofl: @ 4u2!!!




			All tho workmans comp pays more then unemployment..lol..and you dont have to look for work..J/K...
		
Click to expand...


P.s. GOOD AFTERNOON!!!!*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2008)

Great attatude buddy...I too had gotten use to it and at times welcomed it..but it has been a while..and yes now more time with Ladies...if you ever ged tired of them..just send them over here..we dont get much snow..they may like it better..haha...Good Day friend


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 11, 2008)

*Oh boy sometimes I get hit by lake effect snow hard...


...BRRRR!!!

the shoveling sucks...*


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 11, 2008)

*Good evening everyone *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 12, 2008)

*Good morning everyone. :ciao: Hope you all have a great day. :aok: Gonna sit around and smoke all day.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 12, 2008)

Sounds like a great plan to me TBG.

09:12 am

Good morning everyone, I hope you all have a safe day.

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 12, 2008)

wish I could guys..But someones got to get that work done..you dont think the boss is going too do you..lol


Good morning annscrib..and the rest of you cats out there  enjoy your Wednesday


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 12, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann and MP Folks Everywhere eace:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2008)

Good morning all!  I am up early.  It's a miracle.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah you are MOm  whats the special wake up call 4?  Christmas shopping for  4u2sm0ke?..


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2008)

Usually I don't roll outta bed til 9 or 10.  

I dunno.  Was up at 5 and couldnt get back to sleep.  

Not even after the early morning delight.....lmao.


----------



## annscrib (Nov 12, 2008)

good morning everyone been kinda busy this morning going in ten mins to start up my own business wish me luck see you all later have a good day ALL!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 12, 2008)

Good Evening ann..and GOOD Luck...Get in Good with the Boss..Maybe she won't drug test ya..lol..You will be fine..may I ask what Business? Or that may not be right in open forrum..anyway..I wish the THE BEST of LUCK..and take care and be safe


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 13, 2008)

Good morning everyone  :bong2: :huh:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 13, 2008)

*Good morning everyone. :ciao: Hope you all have a great day. :aok: Ann how was your first day? :confused2: *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 13, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere eace:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 13, 2008)

Good Morning ann..How did it go ?  the boss work you hard/  you sleeping in today?..lol  Have a good day..same with you friends out ther


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2008)

Good Morning Ann and the rest of the MP community:dancing:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

Gouda morning MP


----------



## annscrib (Nov 13, 2008)

good morning all

thanks all ,,,,, im starting my own business in retail and distributoring,,,,the point of me doing this is so there isnt no more bosses,,, now i have partners,,,so dont have to worry about being tested,,,, now i know this is going to take some time  to get off the gound they way we want it so i might have to do one more year at the my old job  but after this next summer i want have to do that kind of work no more :yay:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> good morning all
> 
> thanks all ,,,,, im starting my own business in retail and distributoring,,,,the point of me doing this is so there isnt no more bosses,,,, now i know this is going to take some time  to get off the gound they way we want it so i might have to do one more year at the my old job  but after this next summer i want have to do that kind of work no more :yay:




Well Ann I guess this is a very good morning for you. Good Luck


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah ann...and Keep that excitment..it builds excitment around you..all new things take time...But i applod you for takeing the chance to be your own boss..and as pcduck said..this a good morning 4U...enjoy it and Im smokeing tonight in your Celebration..


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2008)

Good luck Ann.  

And good morning.  I know its morning for someone somewhere....

As for me, its 11 pm.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 14, 2008)

Good Morning all me friends out there in MP world..Have a GREAT FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 14, 2008)

Good Morning and have a great weekend Ann and all of the MP community.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 14, 2008)

_Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere eace:_


----------



## annscrib (Nov 14, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening  to all my mp's friends have a safe weekend day!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 14, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> im starting my own business in retail and distributoring


 
Good for you Ann :cool2: 

The day I started working for myself was very frightening, you will get problems and sleepless nights, but keep at it, its worth every hour of sweat 

Lots of paperwork too 

I would never go back to working for anyone else again, ever.

Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone, I hope you all have a stress free day


----------



## annscrib (Nov 15, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends have a safe weekend day!!!


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 15, 2008)

Good Morning Ann, Have a great day everyone


----------



## pcduck (Nov 15, 2008)

Morning Ann and the rest of the community.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 15, 2008)

eh whats up duck? "bugs bunny"


----------



## pcduck (Nov 15, 2008)

ha ha ha not much canibanol cannonball it is raining here.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 16, 2008)

*Good morning everyone. :ciao: Hope you all have a great Football Sunday.  *


----------



## annscrib (Nov 16, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening tbg and to all my mp's friends have a safe day!!!

wow tbg you were up early this morning hun


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 16, 2008)

Good day all, busy busy busy. I finnaly get to sit an smoke with you blokes.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2008)

Good Sunday Morning Ann and everyone else.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 17, 2008)

Good morning all :bong:


----------



## annscrib (Nov 17, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening canibanol and to all my mp's friends have a great day!!!


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 18, 2008)

Good morning gang, :bong2: :bong2: :bong: ok go check on the ladies


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2008)

*Good morning everyone. :ciao: Hope you all have a great day. :aok:  I got the damn bug so i'll be in bed most of the day. :doh: Freaking sinus infection along with a nasty cough.   Tried doing a small bong this morning and it damn near killed me.   Looks like i wont be smoking for a few days or atleast until these damn meds kick in.  *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 18, 2008)

*Good morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere eace:


BTW, I used to be plagued with sinus issues daily, infections occassionally, UNTIL I tried this marvelous little product called the GROSSAN NASAL IRRIGATOR   it's a device that allows you to flow buffered salt water solution into your nasal passages and fixes em UP very quick, very similar in principle to a netty pot, except this one attatches to a water pic I havent used it in 6-8 months, but when I get stuffy, I just fire it UP 1 time and no more issues for the next 6 months or so:hubba:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 18, 2008)

Good morning.

I am so cold.    I didn't want to crawl out of my warm bed...its torture.  I am still freezin...and it's a mere 48 out there right now..I turned the heater to 70.


----------



## annscrib (Nov 18, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening canibanol,tbg,puffin smokin and to all my mp's friends have a great day!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 18, 2008)

Hope ya feel better tbg...and if she can't cure ya I'll put my nurse costume on and be right over.  :hubba:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 19, 2008)

Good morning all, have a good hump day


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 19, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> Good morning all, have a good hump day
> View attachment 89089


 
hump day? =/


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 19, 2008)

Icex420 said:
			
		

> hump day? =/


 
Wednesday = Humpday.... the hump in the middle of the week, its all down hill till the weekend


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 19, 2008)

OO thats strange!

nah not really. but i never would have gotten it.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 19, 2008)

*Good morning everyone. :ciao: Hope you all have a great day. :aok: *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 19, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere eace:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hope ya feel better tbg...and if she can't cure ya I'll put my nurse costume on and be right over. :hubba:


 

Hey* Mom*  I aint feeling well either..I wanna see nurse costume..lol:hubba: 


*can can*  I have same grinder..and yes it is HUMP day..

*ann  *  Have a Wonderful Day

Same with the rest of you Cats out there..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## annscrib (Nov 19, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening canibanol,tbg,puffin smokin,icex,4u2smoke and to all my mp's friends have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 19, 2008)

Good Morning Ann and everyone else


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 20, 2008)

*Good morning everyone. :ciao: Hope you all have a great day. :aok: *


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 20, 2008)

Morning TBG, Good day everyone. Stay safe out in the snow n ice


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 20, 2008)

Good morning everyone, no snow here, but I suppose I could go and dance in the rain  

I often wonder what 'aid' Lewis Carroll and John Tenniel used when writing and drawing illustrations for Alice In Wonderland


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 20, 2008)

*I would say they were tripping Hippy. :rofl: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2008)

yeah on those Mushrooms he sitting on..lol


Good morning everyone..Have a GREAT DAY!!!!


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 21, 2008)

A very good morning to you all, today is what i beleive to be my last day of work for the season (again). This time its for real  Maybe ill start a grow in my hard hat lol
Stay cool


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2008)

Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 21, 2008)

TGIF!  

Its wake n bake time for me, after a mj break yesterday.  It's sure to be a good one. 

Goin out with the girls tonight.  Woohoooo.  I promise no drunk postings by me.  lmao.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 21, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere eace:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 21, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> TGIF!
> 
> Its wake n bake time for me, after a mj break yesterday. It's sure to be a good one.


 
OMG thank goodness I didn't go for a wake n bake when I said I would.  Hubby was all the way to the transit station when he realized he left his wallet at home.  I would have been sooooo busted and he wouldn't have been pleased...and mostly he would have soured my buzz.

He's gone now.  Yay.    I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## annscrib (Nov 21, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening canibanol,tbg,puffin smokin,4u2smoke and to all my mp's friends have a great friday and a safe weekend!!!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 21, 2008)

Good Morning Ann and the rest of the MP community.
Have a fun and safe weekend.


----------



## annscrib (Nov 22, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends have a great and a safe weekend!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 23, 2008)

*Good morning everyone. :ciao: Hope you all have a great day. :aok: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2008)

HAPPY SUNDAY EVERYONE..:bong: :bong: :bong: :bong: ...:guitar:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 23, 2008)

It's Sunday.  That means FOOTBALL!  :hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 23, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere eace:*


----------



## annscrib (Nov 23, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening,tbg,puffin smokin,4u2smoke and to all my mp's friends have  great day!!!


----------



## Heada (Nov 23, 2008)

Good mornin and it's goin to be a nice one.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2008)

Go ....


----------



## annscrib (Nov 24, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends have a great and a safe day!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2008)

Good morning ann, everyone.  

Thanksgiving this week.  Everyone ready?


----------



## annscrib (Nov 26, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends have a great and a safe day!!!


i just hope that todays turns better then the last 3 days


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2008)

ann- you got to have a good day today.  

Today the kids are home so no wake n bakes for me, or an afternoon delight.  

Haircuts, grocery shopping the day before Thanksgiving, tidying up....not looking forward to having to hang with hubby and his family tomorrow.  My daughter may play sick so she and I can send them on their way and we'll do our own thing..lmao.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 26, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere eace:*


----------



## IRISH (Nov 26, 2008)

good morning annscrib. been awhile girl. i remember getting on the shout
every morning with you , and having my first cup of coffee(mt.dew here),
while we chatted away like old friends. sorry for all the heartache you've endured this past summer. kids', what are we gonna do with 'em?  i think i 
would be moving away from there if your able to. easy if you rent. not so easy if you don't. really hated to hear of the last episode. you got more patience than i do. i woulda already stuck my foot you know where. .
i agree with you shutting it down for awhile. ( at least til the 'boy' is grown, and living on his own ). . see you around friend...banjobuzz...


morning all from southern michigan, usa. 
Happy Thanksgiving All...Banjobuzz... ...


----------



## annscrib (Nov 26, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> ann- you got to have a good day today.
> 
> Today the kids are home so no wake n bakes for me, or an afternoon delight.
> 
> Haircuts, grocery shopping the day before Thanksgiving, tidying up....not looking forward to having to hang with hubby and his family tomorrow. My daughter may play sick so she and I can send them on their way and we'll do our own thing..lmao.


 
i know something has to give before i go slap crazy:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2008)

Good Morning Ann and the MP community. Happy Thanksgiving too.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Today is a good eatin day.  Hope its a good football day too and the Cowboys lose!!!


----------



## annscrib (Nov 27, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening pcduck,smokin and to all my mp's friends have a great and a safe thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## annscrib (Nov 28, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends have a great and a safe weekend!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 28, 2008)

Happy Day after ann..dont go out there there its bruttle..lol..Have a safe one if you do..


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 28, 2008)

Yesterday was profitable!  I've been avoiding my inlaws and since we saw them yesterday they gave us belated bday money.  

Now if I can only spend it on myself instead of others, for xmas.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 28, 2008)

*Good Afternoon Ann :ciao:  and MP Folks Everywhere eace:*


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2008)

Good Morning Ann and the rest of the Maripassion community.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 29, 2008)

Good morning ann..and the Rest of you Kats...Have a wonderfull day..


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2008)

Good morning everyone!

We're off to my moms today for Thanksgiving with my family.  Looking forward to seeing everyone, especially all my brothers.  

No fishing however.    Its cold wet and rainy.  Booooo!


----------



## annscrib (Nov 29, 2008)

good evening,good morning,and afternoon everyone 
 was so busy this morning it even have a chance to get in here till now


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes Busy weekend huh ann..Im still putting up Christmas decorations..but thinks today its not going to rain on me..lol..Have a Great Day Friends..


----------



## annscrib (Nov 30, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening 4u2smoke and to all my mp's friends have a great day!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 30, 2008)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: and MP Folks Everywhere eace:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2008)

Good Morning Ann  Good Morning MariPassion Community 
Hope that everyone has a great week!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 1, 2008)

Good Morning ann...and the rest of my friends...I return to work after this long weekend..I sure am glad to be working..I have many friends still staying home..I prey everyday this economy will turn around for everyone..and I hope I still working at Christmas..have a good one..


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

Morning everyone, its a brand new week!  And it's December.  Can you believe it???

It also marks the end of an era for me.    My hubby now has to get to work 1.5 hrs earlier so guess who has to get up with the kids and get them to school?  I was soooo spoiled before as he did all that and let me sleep in.  Damn was it cold on that drive.  Bah!!!!  I wanna be spoiled again.


----------



## annscrib (Dec 1, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening puffin,pcduck,4u2smoke,smokin and to all my mp's friends have a great day!!
glad to hear that you was able to go to back to work,i had a friend that worked where i did telling yesterday that they laid her off. now she doesnt know how shes going to finsh off xmas i feel for her. im glad i started my business.

smokin i know what ya mean my hubby gets the kids up for school and has done it a for years


----------



## annscrib (Dec 2, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends have a great and a safe DAY!!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 2, 2008)

Good Morning Ann Good Morning MP


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 2, 2008)

Afternoon Ann 

I hope everyone is stress free.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

Good morning everyone!  

Darn, I just learned my hubbys fancy Christmas party is Thursday evening.  Wonder when he was planning on telling me?   

Now I gotta go buy something schnazzy to wear.   

Arghhhhhhhhhh  $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.   

:hitchair: 

But ....but.....!!!  I must accessorize too.  Can't wait to hit the jewelry store.  :hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Dec 2, 2008)

Don't worry mom, you'll look fine, i'm sure you already have something special that you'd forgotten you had 

Good Morning everyone! Or well, afternoon for some (me lol). I've gotten some weed today so i'm happy. Was pretty happy anyway. Mum was in a strange mood yesterday, one of those moods where she'll subtly put everyone else down for no aparent reason. She's menopausal now so I can't exactly say she was pre-menstrual, like I was. But maybe in some weird way we did synchronise somehow...I dunno.

The main thing is today is a good day. I gotta clean the rats at some point  Getting a haircut this week - been cutting it myself the last 6 months or so lol so that'll be a nice change  Very strange weather here... I woke up at 10 today - it was clear blue sky out my window (i sleep with curtains open ) and I decided to read for half an hour and when I looked up next it was all cloudy!!!  Just been out though and it is nice and fresh out  Little bit of rain in the air though.

Do you think I talk too much? lol I think I do when I'm happy haha. Ok I'll shut up now...I'm not crazy.. honest :giggle:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 2, 2008)

I would buy a nice pair of UGG ankle boots if I were you.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2008)

Good morning ann..and the rest of you kats out there have a Wonderful Day


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I would buy a nice pair of UGG ankle boots if I were you.


 
Good idea.  :hubba:


----------



## annscrib (Dec 3, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening and to all my mp's friends have a great day!!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 3, 2008)

Good Morning Ann and all the rest.  Have a Great Day


----------



## annscrib (Dec 4, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening and to all my mp's friends have a great day!!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 4, 2008)

good morning Ann, and the rest of the best growing community on the net.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

Good morning everyone.  

Tonight is the snazzy Xmas party for my hubbys work.  It will be fun to get all dolled up, but man....I'd much rather be here smokin with you guys.


----------



## annscrib (Dec 4, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Tonight is the snazzy Xmas party for my hubbys work. It will be fun to get all dolled up, but man....I'd much rather be here smokin with you guys.


i hope you have a good time tonight ,,, ill be thinking of you while im smokin my bowl


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Dec 4, 2008)

Good morning to all my beautiful MP friends!

Party On MOM!!!


----------



## Thorn (Dec 4, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Tonight is the snazzy Xmas party for my hubbys work.  It will be fun to get all dolled up, but man....I'd much rather be here smokin with you guys.



Did you get a nice new frock for it? Hope you don't get too drunk (if you drink) but have a very good time! I'm sure you will


----------



## annscrib (Dec 5, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening and to all my mp's friends have a great day!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 5, 2008)

Good morning ann...hows the Bussiness going?  Have a Great Friday..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 5, 2008)

*goodmorning anne ,,,4u,,,thorn,,,sm,,,pcduck,,,hippy and a whole lot more  have a wonderful friday :48:


how was the party SM ??? hung over??*


----------



## Thorn (Dec 5, 2008)

Morning!!! I'm a groggy lady today! The boyfriend just got in from work so yay I can have my lunch now and then take the dog for a walk and have a smoke  - at least the stupid dog'll be able to see the ball in the daylight!


----------



## JBonez (Dec 5, 2008)

man i should have went to bed earlier last night, no rest for the weary.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 5, 2008)

The party was really nice.  It was in a ballroom of a swanky hotel downtown.

Sure sucked to come home and find our little dog covered in blood.  

I want a re-do of last night.


----------



## annscrib (Dec 5, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Good morning ann...hows the Bussiness going? Have a Great Friday..


hiya 4u2smoke
thanks for asking its going great just done my 1st gsr(getting started right) last night. i had recieve am email telling me what kind of lasting impression i had made on one of our big partners. so im quite happy with the way things are going. our business is holding a big time meeting in washington d.c in jan cant wait togo there never been there so it will be a very learning experience for me


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 5, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> i had recieve am email telling me what kind of lasting impression i had made on one of our big partners.


 
Lasting impression??

Did you leave a fist print on someone?

 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Thorn (Dec 5, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Sure sucked to come home and find our little dog covered in blood.



Oh no what happened? Is he/she ok? Your crab is amazing by the way


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 5, 2008)

Thorn- go see the Holy Sheep post on the coffee table.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks Mom! I seen. Aww you poor things (esp. pooch) hope he recovers well


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2008)

Have a great weedend Anne and the rest of the MP community.


----------



## annscrib (Dec 6, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening and to all my mp's friends have a great day!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 6, 2008)

*morning anne ,,,and usa ,,,afternoon europe :hubba:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2008)

Good morning ann...Happy Saturday everyone


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 6, 2008)

Mornin/afternoon/evenin everyone.  

Hubby let me sleep in til 11:30 am....pathetic huh?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Dec 6, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmorning MP!

Just got done with a big breakfast and a big joint. The day looks crazy, but the weed will be abundant. Wish you all could join me.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 7, 2008)

7am

Good morning everyone from a very cold England.

I forgot to set the heating to come on this morning and its freeeezzzziiinnnngggg here BBBBRRRRRRRRRR

Totally white everywhere outside with a -4 frost


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow Hippy.  Glad its you and not me.  Bundle up!!!

I think I am going to go take a nice hot bath then go to bed.  Football Sunday will be here soon.  

Go Colts!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 7, 2008)

*happy sunday MP :joint4:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2008)

Good Sunday Morning Anne, UKgirl420,HIE,4U2,and SmokinMom


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Good Morning ann..pcduck..Ukgirl..smokMom..HIE..dam to many of you you kats..:rofl:  Happy Sunday  *GO BRONCOS!!!*  :bolt::bong:


----------



## annscrib (Dec 7, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening and to all my mp's friends have a great day!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 7, 2008)

*Bummer- the Colts game isn't televised here.  Gotta settle for little brother I guess.   Damn.*


----------



## annscrib (Dec 8, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening and to all my mp's friends have a great day!!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2008)

Good Morning Ann and everyone at MariPassion


----------



## annscrib (Dec 9, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening and to all my mp's friends have a great day!!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2008)

Good Morning Ann  and the rest of the crew.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 9, 2008)

Morning everyone.


----------



## annscrib (Dec 10, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening and to all my mp's friends have a great day!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2008)

Good morning!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

It's Thursday- man this week has flied by.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2008)

Good Morning Ann and SM and the rest of the crew


----------



## annscrib (Dec 11, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening smokin,pcduck and to all my mp's friends have a great day!!!


----------



## annscrib (Dec 13, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening and to all my mp's friends have a great weekend!!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2008)

Good Morning Ann  and the crew from MariP


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

Happy Dayz everyone!!!  

Cyber smoke for me!!!   Geting family pics made this afternoon and I don't want red and glassy eyes.  

But it is on when I'm finished!!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Happy Dayz everyone!!!
> 
> Cyber smoke for me!!!   Geting family pics made this afternoon and I don't want red and glassy eyes.
> 
> But it is on when I'm finished!!!




Say Cheese...:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

Yep..it's sure to be a big headache too.  Tryin to get 5 people to all smile and look good at the same time - hard work!!!  

Maybe I should smoke ahead of time after all.....ha ha ha.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Say Cheese...:rofl:


 
Pretty cheesy pcduck.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Pretty cheesy pcduck.



I try to be or is it the Durban Poison:rofl:only the duck knows:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

Probably a combination of both there pcduck.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2008)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Ya but........I don't have to go to family pic day


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

Today is do or die for me and my fantasy football team.  I placed 8th out of 16 teams, and the playoffs officially begin today.  Since I got the last wild card spot, I have to play the #1 person and she's only favored to beat my team by 1 1/2 points.    I could pull this off if my Colt's have a rockin day.  Could you imagine me knocking out the 1st place team???  How awesome would that be.  Of course if I lose, the season will be over for me.  

*Go Colts!!!!  *

Oh, and it's not televised here and I don't live anywhere remotely close of Colts country so whats a gal to do?  A good friend of mine has the Sunday Ticket and gets all the games.  Woohooooooooooooooooooo.  

I'll be bringing my laptop to her house to monitor my team and their points.

*I am so flippin excited.   *

Go The Shizzle!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh and it also means I can smoke on my way out there cuz I'll be by myself.  Whoop!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

Good luck *MOM*...My Broncos Clinch  AFC  with a win over the Carolina Panthers..Thier run and dash..Cutlers fast scoreing arm..going to be a good game  I hope its tele  here..


*ann*..sorry havent checked in with ya in a while..hows the Bizz?  we got a few inches of snow last night and think it may saty for a while..Kids enjoy it.  I tend to slide into mailboxes..:rofl: 


HAPPY SUNDAY EVERYONE..GO BRONCO'S:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks 4u.  Colt's play the Lions....I think they are winless.  

Should be a massacre...I hope.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

And tonight lil bro Eli will hopefully open a can of whoop azz on the Dallas Cowboys.  Go Giants.

Addicted much?  Maybe.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

yeah  going to be fun watching eli  keep T.Owens on the side lines..and Yes  Big Bro Patton  will throw for 300  if not more..mayB over by Half time


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

4u- if you watch the Colts, think of me.  

Not only do I have Manning on my team, I also have their defense.

I traded Addai a week ago...he's been suckin.

*I am so fuggin excited*


----------



## annscrib (Dec 14, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening smokin,pcduck,4u2smoke and to all my mp's friends have a great day!!!

yes the business is going great im hoping bye may ill be able to retired  from the motel business


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2008)

Good Afternoon Ann  and 4u2sm0ke,and SM,but not the Broncs or the colts grr I am a Browns fan


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

well we arent all winners..are we *duck*...:rofl:  My Broncos did a # on your Browns a few weeks back..Sorry  but  Jay Cuttler handed them thier arses..But theres allways next year  huh?  :bolt::bong:


Just funnin


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2008)

:rofl::rofl: Well in the Browns case it might be next *Decade*:rofl:
But I still love them and hate Elway and "The Drive" I am sure you have heard of that.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

have it on my Elway collection..need a copy..:rofl:  you can watch it every sunday  like me.:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> 4u- if you watch the Colts, think of me.
> 
> Not only do I have Manning on my team, I also have their defense.
> 
> ...


 

I think of you everytime i see them *MOM*..:heart:  just hope they dont meet in the Playoffs..:argue:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2008)

I have it imprinted in my brain but thanks for the offer. Do you also have a copy of "The Fumble" too, that was the year after. The Broncos have brought much misery to die hard Brown fans in the past.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

yes  the RIVELRY  will allways be there my friend...But I too remember some very  heart breaking trips to " THE DOG POUND" my self..


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

Well the Colt's won!!  

But my guys didn't perform and earn me enough points to stay alive in the playoffs.  It's all good and I can enjoy watching the rest of the season.  Maybe my Colts will be in the playoffs.  

C'mon Giants tonight.  I hope to see a good game.  The Colts game made me want to fall asleep- or maybe it was the weed.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 14, 2008)

My Broncos Lost too MOM..  Go GIANTS


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

What a boring game.  Giants aren't getting it done...oh well.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 14, 2008)

7 Manning sacks....OUCH!!!

And it ain't over yet.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 15, 2008)

Good morning everyone, 5.45 am and a cold frosty start to the day, 10 days to go.

I hope you all have a wonderful stress free smiling happy fun day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2008)

Good Morning ann..and the rest of you kats out there  have a Wonderful day:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2008)

Its cold here too.  Was nearly 80 degrees yesterday, it was soo nice outside.  This morning its in the low 30's.  Dang weather needs to make up its mind!!!

Have a great day everyone


----------



## annscrib (Dec 15, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening hippy and to all my mp's friends have a great day!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 15, 2008)

*goodmorning anne and everone else on mp :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2008)

Good Morning Ann and 4u2sm0ke,and SM,and Hippy,and UKgirl420, and the rest of the crew of MP.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 16, 2008)

Good Evening * Duck*...sorry to hear of the Browns Lost tonight..was nice to see they scored the first TD in a Month..to bad it was the defense:rofl::bolt::bong:
*
HAPPY MONDAY EVERYONE*.....we got a high of 35 today  but the wind was -02..*MOM*..that kind of weather change  make for some Bad sniffles..I too wish it would make up it mind..But looks like this Artic Blast isnt blasting off anytime soon..well  not for the next week..Hope this Male plant progect makes it threw this..Have a great Night


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Dec 16, 2008)

Morning crew, hope everyone is doing well


----------



## annscrib (Dec 16, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening to all my mp's friends have a great day!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2008)

Have great days everyone..I am off to my date with the mother-in-law.  

YUCK!!

Smoke for me.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 16, 2008)

ok MOM  i will :bolt::bong:


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 16, 2008)

Sup 4u2.........

I'm burning one for everybody.  Have a happy.


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 16, 2008)

hey guys and girls have a good one.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2008)

Good Evening Ann  and 4u2sm0ke and SM and canibanol cannonball and the rest of the MariPassion crew. 


*4u2sm0ke*:yay: There is always next decade


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 16, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Sup 4u2.........
> 
> I'm burning one for everybody. Have a happy.


 

hEY mY FRIEND..tHAT aVAR  looks Hillarious..:rofl:

Marry Christmas My friend..Be Good ..and if you cant bne good...Be Good at it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 16, 2008)

oh  Duck  I feel Next  year  they will make good..:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 17, 2008)

*goodmorning anne ,,4u,,,hie,,,pcduck,,,sm ,pot belly and ,,everyone else i forgot,,

potbelly your avitor like the girl who wakes up with the guy after  after 15 pints :rofl: *


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 17, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *potbelly your avitor like the girl who wakes up with the guy after after 15 pints :rofl: *


 
That's how I feel after 15 pints.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 17, 2008)

*good morning,afternoon and evening everyone. *
*hope your all well.  *


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2008)

Good Morning Ann  and UKgirl420 and 4u2sm0ke,and the rest on the community.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 17, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> That's how I feel after 15 pints. I'd feel much better if I could afford some dentures. I think they would help my appearance.


 

Its your EYES  that turn me on:hubba: 



Happy Wednesday everyone..school closed on account of snow..Im still going into work..lol..need to get outta here and smoke..:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2008)

It's Wednesday.  Hope all my favorite MPers are having a good week.  

My kids will be out of school for 2 full weeks after Friday.  Heaven help me...

My brownies will get me thru!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine too  MOM  but i Made plans to send them to Aunties:rofl:  Ill pick them up on Christmas Eve..Happy Happy....Joy..Joy:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Mine too MOM but i Made plans to send them to Aunties:rofl: Ill pick them up on Christmas Eve..Happy Happy....Joy..Joy:bolt::bong:


 
*Lucky duck, I am green with envy!!!!*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks MOm  I diserve it,  first time since school started i am able to have weekend to self..useally have 1 of 3 at all times..going to be Harvest weekend here  so Im doing it in the house..lol..pics comeing..:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 18, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *Lucky duck, I am green with envy!!!!*


 
*me too mom 2 weeks of :hairpull: coming up *

*and 4u ,,,have fun harvesting :woohoo:*

*goodmorning anne ,,mom,,,4u ,,pcduck ,,,and everyone else reading :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2008)

Good morning to all my wonderfull friends in MP world..Have a GREAT  thursday:bolt::bong:


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 18, 2008)

*good day everyone. hope your well today,  *


----------



## annscrib (Dec 18, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening smokin,4u2smoke,ukgirl,allmashedup and and to all my mp's friends have a great day!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

Its Thursday!!!

I don't want this week to end cuz that means schools out.  

Its foggy here now, looks soo damn cool.  

Have a great one *everybody!!!*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2008)

hey Mom  turn the callander back to November..and tell kids they still have school:rofl:  then when they leave lock the door..and smoke yer pipe..


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

I can assure you I'll be making several trips to the drugstore on the corner.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2008)

:rofl:  yeah  get home  and say.."dam  forgot me money"...then  a few hours later  need some stuff for super...lol...kids will tell hubby..."  Mom went to store like 20 time today!!!..lol..have a good day Mom..and two weeks will fly by..if you want you can allways gpo into my shed and hide..:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

:giggle: thanks 4U


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2008)

Good Morning  Ann, UKgirl420, SmokinMom, 4u2sm0ke, allmashedup, and the rest of the community.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 19, 2008)

Good Morning  Ann, UKgirl420, SmokinMom, 4u2sm0ke, and the rest of the best growing community on the net.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2008)

Good morning everyone.    My man kicked some butt last night.  !!!

Manning completed his first 17 passes, picked apart Jacksonville's secondary and led the Colts to their eighth consecutive win and seventh straight playoff berth. He finished 29-for-34 and threw for 364 yards and three touchdowns, and the Colts secured the No. 5 seed in the AFC playoffs with a 31-24 victory over the Jaguars on Thursday night. 

Now if we can just stay alive in the playoffs...


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 19, 2008)

Im not a football man But I do watch the high lights for betting


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2008)

Hope you had a bet on PM.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)

well its Friday...Yesturday we was hit with a lot of snow..People in this state cant drive in it.  And my Kids Auntie was supose to come get them for the weekend..and she wouldnt even get outta her Garage:rofl:  Well I have Harvest Plans..So I took them   and You should ck this out too:hubba: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34457


Have a Great day..is it still Friday?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Good morning everyone.  My man kicked some butt last night. !!!
> 
> Manning completed his first 17 passes, picked apart Jacksonville's secondary and led the Colts to their eighth consecutive win and seventh straight playoff berth. He finished 29-for-34 and threw for 364 yards and three touchdowns, and the Colts secured the No. 5 seed in the AFC playoffs with a 31-24 victory over the Jaguars on Thursday night.
> 
> Now if we can just stay alive in the playoffs...


 


Good Luck MOM..I cheering 4U..untill They meet my BRONCOS


----------



## pcduck (Dec 20, 2008)

Good Morning Ann, UKgirl420, SmokinMom, 4u2sm0ke, and the rest of the best growing community on the net.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 20, 2008)

*goodmorning anne ,,smoking mom ,,pcduck ,,,hippy ,,and 4u2smoke 

beautiful pics btw 4u ,,,looks just stunning and serene,,,need any help with that harvest ,trimming or  testing ?????,,i really dont mind ,,ill take payment in kind     :48:*


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Dec 20, 2008)

Guten Morgen meine freunden von dem forum!!!!!!!! Wake up or go to sleep already!!! Time to smoke a bowl either way!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2008)

Good morning everyone!

Just getting ready for Christmas here...got 1/2 of it wrapped...a turkey is in the smoker and smelling good.    Yeehaw.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 20, 2008)

good day to everyone. ive just got in from work. cutting hair all day. all 9hrs . im shattered! i need a smoke....NOW


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2008)

*Go Raven's!  Kick the Cowboys butts!!  Woot!*


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 20, 2008)

Leafs killed Crosby and the Penguins tonight. Crosby had a little hissy fit.


----------



## annscrib (Dec 21, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening smokin,4u2smoke,ukgirl,allmashedup and and to all my mp's friends have a great day!!!
i hope for thoes that watch football that thier teams win for them
ive been so busy with this business and xmas i know i havent been in here for a few days,,, i hope everyone is having a very merry holiday

til sun down


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2008)

Good Morning ann..heres what i woke too this morning..12 inches of snow never seen this much since i was a kid in Denver..But I must say  It it Very Beautifull..From my Window:rofl:  Go BRONCOS:bolt::bong:



oh...and the rest of you enjoy you day as well


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2008)

allmashedup said:
			
		

> good day to everyone. ive just got in from work. cutting hair all day. all 9hrs . im shattered! i need a smoke....NOW


 



:aok: ...are you sure your fingers can hold it?  if not,  Ill hold it 4U ....:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Just getting ready for Christmas here...got 1/2 of it wrapped...a turkey is in the smoker and smelling good.  Yeehaw.


 

:ciao:  *Mom*  i got snowed in so i still have some shopping to do at last minute:rofl:never smoked a turkey b4..i like marijuana   Have a great day..Hope PM does well 4U 



*GO BRONCOS!!!! *   :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2008)

raoulduke2.0 said:
			
		

> Guten Morgen meine freunden von dem forum!!!!!!!! Wake up or go to sleep already!!! Time to smoke a bowl either way!!


 



:bong::bong:    YEP..YEP


----------



## annscrib (Dec 21, 2008)

i will agree its very pretty 

but me dont like the cold and snow is full of it lol i do like looking at snow but only from  distance


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 21, 2008)

good day everyone. ive had a nice day today. ive been to finish off buying presents. its never ending this spending money buisness. anyway. i hope your all well,


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 21, 2008)

goodafternoon anne ...4u ,,pcduck ,,mom,,,all mashed up and everyone else 

some pretty views you have there 4u eace: ,,,


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2008)

Howdy Ann UKgirl420 SmokinMomallmashedup 4u2sm0ke and the reas of the community. 







And yes the *Browns* still suck. :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2008)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Howdy Ann UKgirl420 SmokinMomallmashedup 4u2sm0ke and the reas of the community
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Im sorry..if it helps *pcduck*   My broncos blew a lead  to loose to Buffalo..Next week will detirmine AFC West Champs..They are taking on the Rival  chargers..Have a great week my friend


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2008)

*Kill me now!!!!* - and sorry in advance for the whine.....

You guys already know how much I enjoy my inlaws,    And my 2 bitchy sister-in-laws.

Every year, right before Christmas, they like to get all the kids and grandkids together to do something "fun".  This year they decided on pizza at their house (probably the cheap, froz store-bought kind ) then ice skating at a local rink.  

Tonight.  Oh joy.  Can hardly wait.  :holysheep: 

I remember when I 1st met my hubby.  And when he told me what his last name was.  I said, "Please don't tell me you're related to E."  He looked at me with sympathetic eyes and said, "I am so sorry, she's my baby sister".  I always hated this girl.  I went to jr high and high school and always made fun of her last name.     Look who has that last name now?     Atleast my hubby doesn't like her either....:giggle: 

Anyhoo.....so tonight I've got to hang with the inlaws for a few hours at an ice skating rink...then do it *all over again on Xmas Eve. YUCK!  Why can't just one get-together be enough?  I am miserable!!!!!*

On a side note, I do put on a happy face and mind my manners.....thru gritted teeth!!!!

*I know my kids will love being with their cousins tonight and have a lot of fun.  Please don't sprain any ankles or brake any arms, my family has BIG plans at a fancy local waterpark on Xmas day.*

Calgon, take me away..................


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 22, 2008)

* good morning anne ,sm,,,hipp,,,4u,,pcduck...allmashedup ,,and everyone else 
wish we had snow but have to settle for miserable rain

hey mom ,,,do our kids realise the suffering  we put up with  for them:giggle:

well have fun ill be thinking of ya :giggle: cannot think of anything nice than frozen pizza :spit:,,and bad company :rofl: *


----------



## We Love 1 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello world!

My name, it means Farmer with Us is God, Olive tree! 

I have come to save the world! 

Nice to meet You!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *hey mom ,,,do our kids realise the suffering we put up with for them:giggle:*
> 
> *well have fun ill be thinking of ya :giggle: cannot think of anything nice than frozen pizza :spit:,,and bad company :rofl: *


 
 

Haha, thanks.  :laugh: 

I have a brownie in my purse...perhaps the evening won't be too terrible.  Now will SmokinMom get in skates?  That's to be determined.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2008)

I guess its Good Evening now or at least for me. So Good Evening AnnUKgirl420 SmokinMom (I hope you survive tonight) 4u2sm0ke and the rest of the MP gang:ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 22, 2008)

*hey mom pics would be good ???


good evening to you pcduck ,,,get anymore thawing done?*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2008)

I think I shall let mother nature handle the rest. Suppose to rain tomorrow.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2008)

I survived.  

On the way home we stopped at 7-11 for a 6 pack and nachos.  I took my 10 yr old son with me.  Kind of a rite of passage, haha.  He really enjoyed them.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 23, 2008)

Good Morning Ann UKgirl420  smokinMom glad you made ,4u2sm0ke, and the rest of the gang


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2008)

:ciao:  Friends..2 more days left untill Santa comes..hope everyone gets what they wish 4...:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 23, 2008)

*morning anne,,,pcduck,,,4u,,,mom,,,hippy and everyonelse have a great day :48: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 23, 2008)

Good morning to each of you!  Hope you're excited about the holidays.  I know my kids are. 

I can't wait til we can let our hair down and swim and waterslide all day Thurs/Friday.    The concession stand even sells beer and froz tropical drinks...hehehehehe.  I have my magic brownies packed already....muaahahhhahahahhahahah.  This is going to be tons of fun.  

Gotta see the inlaws all over again tomorrow night.  
Hip hip hooray....lmfao.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 23, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> .....The concession stand even sells beer and froz tropical drinks...hehehehehe.  I have my magic brownies packed already....muaahahhhahahahhahahah.  This is going to be tons of fun.




Little hint on waterparks drinks expensive. Gatorade bottle and vodka from room cheap. Have a Great Time


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2008)

Good Morning ALL..we have more snow Falling..Im going to attemt the drive to work...after I shovel the mound of snow out in front of my driveway..The dam snow plow  blocked me in..Wonder if work will take that as an excuse to stay home:hubba:

*Santa Clause comes tonight!!!!!!!!*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 24, 2008)

Good afternoon 4u2 

I hope everyone is all set for the big day.

Hey 4u2, send these pics to work and say your having a small problem getting in today :aok:


----------



## annscrib (Dec 24, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening smokin,4u2smoke,ukgirl,pcduck,hippy and and to all my mp's friends have a great day!!!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2008)

Good Morning Ann UKgirl420 SmokinMom 4u2sm0ke and the whole gang from MP


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone.  

We have never had a white xmas here.  In fact I remember many Christmasses where we were wearing shorts and tank tops.  I do recall one year that was 6 degrees.  It was friggin cold.  I live in the south for a reason.  

This water parks beers aren't too bad.  Last yr they were $4.  I can handle that.  But will have some up in the room as well.  I can't wait.    Hopefully it wont be too busy either.  Hubby told me today that my daughter and I need to go to the ice cream spa and have pedicures.  Hope he's paying..lol.

So to all of you-

Love you guys.  Have a very Merry Christmas and stay safe.  xxoo.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Dec 24, 2008)

Thx Mom, everyone have a great day and drink responsible  .....but go ahead and smoke your brains out :ccc:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2008)

always responsible cc.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 24, 2008)

*goodmorning ,,,afternoon ,,,evening anne ,,,sm,,4u,,pcduck,,and hippy


only 47 minutes till its christmas :woohoo:here in the uk *


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 24, 2008)

hahaha Merry Christmas All and to all have a good night


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Good afternoon 4u2
> 
> I hope everyone is all set for the big day.
> 
> Hey 4u2, send these pics to work and say your having a small problem getting in today :aok:


 
:rofl:  Thanks Hippy.*.Marry Christmas Everyone*:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas

Happy Holidays

Greetings....

All that good stuff.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 25, 2008)

Good Morning Ann, UKgirl, SM, and 4u, and the rest of the MP community.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 25, 2008)

:ciao: Merry Christmas Duck..  and the rest of my Grow buddies..


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 25, 2008)

good day all. hope your all enjoying your christmas day, enjoy!


----------



## Muddy Paws (Dec 25, 2008)

Good morning and *Merry Christmas*!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 26, 2008)

*goodmorning MP hope everyone had a wonderfull christmas :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 26, 2008)

Good Morning Ann, Ukgirl420, 4u2sm0ke, SmokinMom, and the rest of the MP gang.


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 26, 2008)

good afternoon everyone, its boxing day here in the uk. my son said "does that mean we can go boxing ?"....bless...


----------



## annscrib (Dec 27, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening smokin,4u2smoke,ukgirl,pcduck,hippy and and to all my mp's friends have a great day!!!

i hope everyone had a wonderful xmas,,i know i did and i hope you all didnt over eat lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)

Christmas is over!!!  

Hope everyone made lots of lasting memories.



Here's to a great 09.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 27, 2008)

:ciao:  2008.....:welcome: 2009 :bong:...



Happy Saturday Everyone!!!!


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 27, 2008)

hello everyone :aok:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2008)

Good sunny afternoon to Ann, UKgirl420 SmokinMom 4u2sm0ke allmashedup and the rest of the crew from MP


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 27, 2008)

okay friends...Im going to take oldest Daughter to the Mall on account thats where the jacket is she wants. I dont do mall's very well..and she asked me not to take my gun this time.:rofl:  so I will take my sneak a toke  for those inpatient shop goers...wish me luck. But first:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 27, 2008)

4U- you're crazy!  

I wouldn't brave the mall today if I had to.  



I was running an errand earlier and came home to a 12 pk of a Michelob craft collection and a pack of Lifesaver candies from a friend.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 27, 2008)

*goodday anne,,pcduck,,,4u,,sm,,,and of course the rest of mp :hubba:*


----------



## annscrib (Dec 27, 2008)

lol 4u2

well its good to see that you made it thru the mall and everyone else  lol


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 28, 2008)

good day everyone...yeah i was going to brave the sales...but then my brain kicked in and i thought better of it....anyway i hope your all well.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 28, 2008)

Good Morning Ann UKgirl420SmokinMom 4u2sm0ke allmashedup and the whole gang at MP.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> 4U- you're crazy!
> 
> I wouldn't brave the mall today if I had to.
> 
> ...


 

No crap!!!  its insane out there...Good thing I didnt take my Gun...the parking was terrable..stores crowded with smelly people   bumping into you  without saying  excuse me..Man  am I glad that day is over:rofl:  Now for a better one..The rains finnaly returned and temps here in Seattle have return to normal..wich meens Im not freezing me bumm off..any after looking at  i dont seemed like 500  jackets..I finally had to ask her .."  I thaught we came to get the Jacket you had picked all ready"..she looked at me and :giggle:  so  3 hrs later  she got one..and we got outta there..I was so ready for my :bong1:  when I got home..I smoked the bowl  on my sneak a toke  in the first hour ..next time  Im  taken  a jar of weed ..

Have a great Day  *ann*..*Duck*..*Uk* *Girl*:heart:..*Mom*..*AMU*..and the rest of you Kats..have a GREAT DAY!!!:bolt::bong:




GO BRONCOS!!!!!  woop up on the Chargers  and Take the AFC  West


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 28, 2008)

*goodmorning everyone :48:


glad you had fun at the mall 4u  ,,,women and shopping ,,you did well only 3hrs :giggle:,,,,*


----------



## annscrib (Dec 28, 2008)

good morning, afternoon and evening amu,smokin,4u2smoke,ukgirl,pcduck, and and to all my mp's friends have a great day!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello Ann 

It seems a while since we crossed paths, I wish you happiness and laughter with worry free days and surprises that give you a smile instead of gloom.

Ive hidden a leaf, can you find it?


----------



## annscrib (Dec 28, 2008)

hiya hippy

lol you and them pics gotta love-em,, but to be truthfull give me a couple days and see if i can get this damn stye its kinda got my eye swollen but when i can see right again ill seeif i can find it


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2008)

Morning everyone.

Going sexy underwear shopping with a friend.  Victoria Secrets here we come.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 28, 2008)

Who are you buying it for?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 28, 2008)

For ourselves....we both recently had boob jobs.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 28, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> For ourselves....we both recently had boob jobs.


 

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 29, 2008)

Good Monday Morning AnnSmokinMom allmashupUKgirl4204u2sm0ke and the rest of the gang at MP


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok, I have been terrible with personals in this good morning thread...sooooo.....

*Good morning pcduck, 4U2, Ukgirl, ann, muddypaws, allmashedup, HIE, * and anyone else I may be leaving out.  I hope your days are wonderful wherever you may be.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 29, 2008)

Good Morning..*ann...Ukgirl..SmokeMom..Duck..Marrp..HIE...TCVG...Yum Yum..tcbud..ettesun..GMCORP..TOA..TBG...POT Belly..slowmo77..*ok  thats enough of beeing personla:rofl:..im going to smoke my bong now Have a Great day :bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 29, 2008)

*goodmorning anne ,,4u ,,pcduck ,,,mom,,hie and everyone else 
have a great day ,,*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2008)

Good Chilly Tuesday morning Ann SmokinMomUKgirl4204u2sm0keand the rest of the *MP* crew


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2008)

Dam  *Duck*..one of these days Im going to get up b4 U :rofl:  


:ciao:Good Day to Everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2008)

*hello hello hello!  *

*I overindulged a bit last night and stayed up til 4 AM.  I can feel my brain cells just melting away....

they renew themselves, right?*

:rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 30, 2008)

*sorry i missed saying hello this morning  so goodevening ,,,anne ,,,sm,,4u,,duck ,,hie and all of MP :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 30, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *hello hello hello!  *
> 
> *I overindulged a bit last night and stayed up til 4 AM.  I can feel my brain cells just melting away....
> 
> ...




Yes they do, but they take longer to do it, the older you get


----------



## pcduck (Dec 31, 2008)

Good snowy Wednesday Morning AnnSmokinMom4u2sm0keUKgirl420 and the rest of the gang at MP. Oh yeah *Happy New Year* too


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 31, 2008)

*goodmorning anne ,,4u ,,,duck,,,sm ,,,hippie ,,,everyone have a great day ,,,,i finally got some snow :woohoo:*


*happy new year ,,,i hope its  is gonna be a better one than this one :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 31, 2008)

:ciao:  ann  Duck  UKgirl SmokMom  and the rest of you Kats..enjoy The Last Day of 2008 :bolt::bong:   HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 31, 2008)

Howdy everyone!  Its a cool, sunny day here, not a cloud in the sky!  

Any exciting New Years plans?

We'll be spending ours with a few friends and kids will be running everywhere all crazy.  I bet we're home before midnight.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello  everyone  and happy New year to you all...Its 2009  in the UK  Now..and we have seven and a half hours to go..Im Hiting the :bong1: now  and will untill i pass out..I was thinking about heading down to the local  Bar  but  I dout it..I will just :watchplant:  have a safe Night Friends


----------



## pcduck (Jan 1, 2009)

Good Morning AnnUKgirl420SmokinMom4u2sm0ke and the rest of MP and Happy New Years too


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2009)

Dam!!!!   you  beat me again *Duck*:rofl:  Happy New year 2u my friend..enjoy this wonderful start to 2009:bong:



Good Morning *ann*:ciao:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 1, 2009)

*Happy New Year All.......................:aok:​*

Lets hope it's a better one all round.................... 


My Day started about 8hrs ago, with just a few jobs to catch up on....... 

Counting down to April................:hubba:


----------



## andy52 (Jan 1, 2009)

good morning and happy new year to each and everyone.


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 1, 2009)

good day everyone. hope your all well..oh and happy new year too.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 1, 2009)

*Happy 2009 Everyone!  *

We were all invited to a party last night.  The kids played hard while the grownups got drunk and played poker.  

It was fun but...............

ow my aching head.

 

:giggle:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jan 1, 2009)

uhgh.....


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2009)

Good Sunny Friday Morning Ann SmokinMom UKgirl420 4u2sm0ke allmashedup and the rest of the gang at MP


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey!  I just read something great!!!  Check this out...

Colts QB Peyton Manning voted NFL's MVP


NEW YORK  Peyton Manning has joined Brett Favre as the only three-time winners of The Associated Press NFL Most Valuable Player Award.

:banana: 

Now let's hope they can do good in the play offs!!

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2009)

*The Colt's play the Charger's at 7 PM central tonight in the playoffs.......GO COLTS!*

Please win!!  Do it for me.

Good morning everyone.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2009)

Good Sunny Saturday Everyone at MP


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 3, 2009)

good day to all my buddies...hope your all havin a brill day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *The Colt's play the Charger's at 7 PM central tonight in the playoffs.......GO COLTS!*
> 
> Please win!! Do it for me.
> 
> Good morning everyone.


 


Ill be watching MOM..watching PM  pick that D apart:lama::bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2009)

:ciao:  *annscrib*...sorry...good morning girl:heart:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2009)

*OUCH...*

*17 to 17 in sudden overtime.....1st team that scores wins...*

*time to start rooting for baby brother.  *

**

*Go Giants!*

 

*damnfuzzyfucsticks!!!!!*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 4, 2009)

*good morning anne,,,pc,,,4u,,,mom,,,hie,,,alm have a great sunday:48:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 4, 2009)

Good Morning AnnUKgirl420SmokinMom4u2sm0keallmashedupand the rest of the gang at MP:ciao:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2009)

Morning everyone!


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 4, 2009)

hello everyone...im bit not happy today..ive deleted all my photos from my grow journal...i cant even remember doing it either...what do they say about smoking. (forgetfull)....no not me i remember everything! ha ha


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2009)

it will be fine AMU..your grow is looking great..Good morning all my  friends here..im  going to smoke all day....:bong:  and :watchplant:


I know its nothing new..But it is Sunday:bolt::bong::bolt::watchplant:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 4, 2009)

*afternoon america evening uk ,,,

school for the kiddies tomorrow :woohoo: :hubba:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 4, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *school for the kiddies tomorrow :woohoo: :hubba:*


 
AMEN!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 5, 2009)

Good Morning *marijuana **passion*...*Duck  *I see I woke up b4 you today..well I am posting b4 you anyway..:rofl:  Its the start of a Beautifull week..hope everyone is safe and in Good health..smoke freely:bong:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 5, 2009)

ehhh.. mornin' ...No work this week!! which is good for the home projects/bad for bank account... And I had too much wine with the broad last night so there's a storm in my head right now..mmmmm coffee..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2009)

Too much beer last night...and the storm is in my tummy.  I am so green.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 5, 2009)

Green in your tummy?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2009)

LMAO- not today....maybe this evening....maybe not.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2009)

Good evening Ann UKgirl420:SmokinMomallmashedup4u2sm0ke and the rest of Mp







			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Good Morning *marijuana **passion*...*Duck  *I see I woke up b4 you today..well I am posting b4 you anyway..:rofl:  Its the start of a Beautifull week..hope everyone is safe and in Good health..smoke freely:bong:



*4u2sm0ke* Did you even go to bed?  That is like a 4am post west coast time


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 6, 2009)

had to return to work  and yes  its 4 am west coast:rofl::Bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2009)

Good freezing rain Tuesday to everyone


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 6, 2009)

mmmm cheap ciggeretts and coffee....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2009)

MMmmmmmmm a 2 day old hangover.  Gotta love it.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 6, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> MMmmmmmmm a 2 day old hangover.  Gotta love it.



Been hittin the booze heavy mom?:hubba: I certainly got my fill of beer last night..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2009)

Nah- just made the mistake of mixing vicodins, beer and a lot of weed.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 6, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Nah- just made the mistake of mixing vicodins, beer and a lot of weed.


  Since when is that a mistake?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 6, 2009)

Since I woke up yesterday morning.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 6, 2009)

This is just what I hear and I don't know how true it is but, "they" say that the older you get the longer the hangover lasts....I always used that excuse instead of saying that I am a lush and drank way more that what was required.:rofl:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 6, 2009)

haha sounds yukky.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 6, 2009)

Yer!!! Good morning all I had a good sleep about selling fish fertilizer to a pet store :llama: but all and all I had some really REALLY good sleep gotta fold some clothes and stuff 


SO GOOD MORNING MP


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2009)

Good Morning AnnSmokinMomUKgirl4204u2sm0ke and the rest of the crew at MariP.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 7, 2009)

Good morning folks!

Hubbys been real sick in the hospital since Saturday.  Hopefully we'll get some definitive answers today and he'll get to come home this weekend.  I kinda miss the old bird around here and my beds been mighty lonesome.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 7, 2009)

Hope everything is better in your household mom wish you the best of luck


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 7, 2009)

hello everyone hope your all well


----------



## pcduck (Jan 8, 2009)

Good Snowy Morning Ann UKgirl420SmokinMom 4u2sm0ke allmashedup and the whole gang at MariP


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 8, 2009)

*goodmorning ..anne ,,duck,,4u ,sm,,,amu ,,hie,,

hope things look better 2day SM:48:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2009)

Good morning all.  

Great day here, warm and sunny.  I am off to the hospital....don't know how long I'll stay...

I'll be back later on.  Behave yerselves.


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 8, 2009)

hello to all my buddies ...hope your having a good day..its been my day off today..and ive enjoyed every minute of it..back to work tommorow tho..theres no rest for the wicked...so they say.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 8, 2009)

thx all hope you have a wonderful day been staying busy NOT anyways I just confirmed my hawaii//VEGAS trip for the 21st bday all my money goes to vacation go figure right :hubba: most likely ill go to vegas but hawaii does sound nice...


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone We have a sunny and snowy forecast for me today.The weather man is predicting 8" of snow by tomorrow morning.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 9, 2009)

Morning all seem ive been a time warp its already friday :hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 9, 2009)

*good time of the day to you mp ,,,,not sure if its morning for any of us 
all enjoy the rest of the day/night  eace:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 10, 2009)

Good Snowy Morning AnnUKgirl420SmokinMomallmashedup 4u2sm0keHM and the rest of the MariP gang

5" of snow and counting


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 10, 2009)

Dang pc, thats a lot of snow.  Sunny and nice here in my part of the world.

Morning to my stoner buds.  Hope you have great daze.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 10, 2009)

Ahhaha plan to mom burned a nice blunt last night WAS SOME FIRE purp with orange hairs I always get the best buds where Im at 




P.S. thx P.C. Mp gang Hope yall have a wonderfulday


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 11, 2009)

hello everyone ..its a horrible day here in the uk. its cold, wet oh and grey! lovely.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 11, 2009)

Morning everyone.

Today's my anniversary.  Perhaps I'll go eat hospital food with the hubby tonight...

Have GREAT daze!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2009)

Good Afternoon Folks:ciao: 
Great day here..Sunny and snow covered


*Congrats SmokinMom*, hopefully he will be coming home real soon and you can celebrate the right way:hubba::hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 12, 2009)

Good Monday morning Ann UKgirl420 SmokinMom allmashedup4u2sm0ke and the rest of the crew at MariP.


----------



## allmashedup (Jan 12, 2009)

hello to all my buddies. hope your havin a great day.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow, wow, wow..

Ok, so I had a cleaning lady come today and she was doing some very unusual things...

She was cleaning the cabinet doors in the kitchen and bathrooms.
She was cleaning baseboards...
She pulled the fridge out and cleaned behind it.
Same for the washer and dryer.

Strange!!  In the 9 yrs of living here, Ive never done that.  Didnt even know folks did it.    I know all about the other stuff- toilets, tubs....but baseboards??!!!

Did y'all do that stuff?

:giggle:


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 12, 2009)

yes.... D:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 12, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Wow, wow, wow..
> 
> Ok, so I had a cleaning lady come today and she was doing some very unusual things...
> 
> ...






Wow and it is not even Spring yet.:rofl:
Looks like your cleaning lady wants a job.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2009)

*Good morning!  *

OMG I have chills...let me tell you what just happened.  

Back in Nov 07, while my dad was dying and under hospice care, I came home and decided to drink my sorrows away.  I took off my heirloom platinum diamond engagement ring that belonged to my Grandmother and put it in a different spot.  I thought in my drunken state that I should be putting it elsewhere.  Well I never saw it again.  I was very upset.  It was my most prized possession in the entire world, well the material world that is....

When my dad died a few days later, not only was I mourning him, but the loss of the ring as well.  I beat myself up over and over again.  I would fitfully go thru spurts of trying to find it...anywhere in my house.  Even went as far as saving the vacuum cleaner contents, just in case.  I also never told my mom about the ring, thinking she'd just say how irresponsible I was and that she'd probably disown me.

So I ordered a cheapy silver set from the internet.  Cost $20.  But I wore it anyways...I remember my mom commenting on it...dunno if she figured out her moms ring was lost......

I told the cleaning lady yesterday that if she found it, she got a bonus.  

She came back today and was cleaning behind the big TV.  And she found it.  All I could do was cry and hug her.  She held me tight and let me cry.  Wow, wow wow....

I cannot believe it.  Its been gone for 1 yr 2 months.  But in my heart of hearts I knew it was still inside my house somewhere.  

I am so so so happy.  Something has gone right for me in 2009.

Its on my finger now.  I may never ever take it off again.

Life is good.



Anyways, just had to share.

Thanks 4 reading.

:heart:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 13, 2009)

You see that odd shaped thing in the picture?

Its called a hoover.

Glad you found the ring again


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2009)

No hoover here...I got something a heck of a lot better....

Thank you Mr. Dyson.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL i GUESS hope everything goes well mom Hippy stop pickin on Mom :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 13, 2009)

Good Afternoon everyone. just stopped in to say hey

Hey *SmokinMom* what did I tell ya Your cleaning lady wants a job bad:rofl:
That is so nice that your ring was found, especially a priceless one:aok:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 13, 2009)

I would like to see Sm's ring.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I would like to see Sm's ring.


 
Older pics, but same ring.  The gold one is my wedding ring, which hasn't fit since I had my daughter in 1999.    I have worn my grandmothers ring as my wedding ring ever since.  

The heirloom is the platnum one obviously...the pics don't do it justice. (sorry, don't have pics of just the 1)

I am so damn happy I have it back.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I would like to see Sm's ring.


 
And if you were meaning something nasty then kiss my butt...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 13, 2009)

It looks like an old single cut VS1, you could be wearing $100k if its perfect with no inclusions


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> It looks like an old single cut VS1, you could be wearing $100k if its perfect with no inclusions


 
When hubby and I were shopping for rings, the jeweler noticed it and asked to look.  He was very impressed with the quality of the diamond and the workmanship.

What's VS1 mean?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 13, 2009)

hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamond_clarity#Inclusions


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamond_clarity#Inclusions


 
Hmmm, interesting.  Who knows...

One thing is certain- I am not taking it off.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 13, 2009)

I think its best if you polish your ring while wearing it on your finger.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2009)

I think you're right....

My other one sure needed polishing according to that pic...lol.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 13, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I am so so so happy...Its on my finger now.  I may never ever take it off again....





Wow *SmokinMom*  your finger looks like a blue pencil. You might want the doctor to check that out.:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Wow *SmokinMom* your finger looks like a blue pencil. You might want the doctor to check that out.:rofl:


 
:giggle: Goober.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2009)

*Good morning all.    Big changes comin.....big changes....

Have great daze wherever you age.  *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 14, 2009)

*goodmorning ev1 ,,,,,
very nice ring glad you got it back :woohoo:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks...

I even bathed and slept in it last night.  

I am a dork...lol.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 14, 2009)

Good Morning AnnUKgirlSmokinMom4u2sm0keallmashedupHydroAnd the rest of the crew at MariP


A nice -3F outside


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 14, 2009)

*morning duck :ciao:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 14, 2009)

Brrrrrr, got your longjohns on?  Pics please.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 15, 2009)

Morning all I got my cavitys filled yesterday so no smoking  hopefuly ill smoke today Its pretty cold in Northern California but it seems it will warm up through out the day GOD SPEED ALL!!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2009)

Morning Hy and the rest of MariP. 

-5F for the low and 3F for the high....one word----Sucks


On a note Hy ..Not smoke? :rofl: what do dentist know?


----------



## IAN (Jan 15, 2009)

good morning everyone


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2009)

Morning to all of you!

Got my errands run already and I am ready to play.  For a bit anyway.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 19, 2009)

Good Afternoon all I got some play last night D:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2009)

Good morning, good afternoon, good evening, good night.  And all that good stuff.  

Tomorrow hubby goes to the Dr and I hope hope hope he's released to go back to work.  He is driving me *crazy*.


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Good evening, it was a long day and now it's 'me time'. so :ignore:


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 22, 2009)

lol good morning world


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 16, 2009)

:ciao:  *ann*...many mornings passed without me saying good morning..How are you doing?  oh   Good morning *ann*:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 17, 2009)

Morning everyone.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 3, 2009)

Good morning gang! wakey wakey eggs and bakey


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 3, 2009)

Good afternoon CC 

eace:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 4, 2009)

Good morning all, 
here comes the sun doo doo doo doo


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 5, 2009)

Good morning growers, FRIDAY STARTS THE WEEKEND!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 5, 2009)

Afternoon CC 

I like fridays.

Friday is beer day  

eace:


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 5, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Afternoon CC
> 
> I like fridays.
> 
> ...


 
As is Saturday, Sunday, Monday...shall I go on?

Hey, all.  Been to Mom's up at the sea islands doing her honey-doos for a few days.  Ain't getting home grand?  Slept like a Van Winkle last night.

Hippy, where's the Newcastle?  An Irish freind swears there's an entire floor dedicated to Newkie abusers at the Newcastle mental hospital.  Any truth, and do you think they have any rooms left to let?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 5, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Hippy, where's the Newcastle? An Irish freind swears there's an entire floor dedicated to Newkie abusers at the Newcastle mental hospital. Any truth, and do you think they have any rooms left to let?


 
Here is the head nurse getting ready to serve breakfast at that very same Hospital you are talking about  

eace:


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 5, 2009)

Actually, that's a pic of me with my Friday beer drinking outfit on.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 6, 2009)

Good weekend morning to all 
marajuana cha cha cha marajuana cha cha cha


----------



## smokybear (Jun 6, 2009)

Good morning MP'ers!! I have  splendid hangover and it's time to spark up a fat joint. Toke toke toke!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2009)

How I am not hungover is a mystery, but I'm not complaining.  

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 6, 2009)

Some people have plenty of energy in reserve.

Annscrib says hello and is on her way back.

eace:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 9, 2009)

Good morning growers, i got rain today and yesterday  maybe ill grow lemons and make lemonade


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 12, 2009)

Good morning MP, friday, friday, friday 
work safe!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 20, 2009)

Good morning everyone 

It is now AM in the UK.

eace:


----------



## White Owl (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello All


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2009)

:ciao:   wow  aint seen this thread in a while..is ann around?  i  miss that girls crib:giggle:


Good morning ann...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2009)

Morning everyone 

I hope you all have a great day :aok:

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: wow aint seen this thread in a while..is ann around? i miss that girls crib:giggle:
> 
> 
> Good morning ann...


 
I have just given her a quick shout 4u2.

Lets see how long it takes before Ann pops in 

eace:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 23, 2009)

Good morning, Hip, Ann 4u2 and everyone else


----------



## saticus (Jun 23, 2009)

good morning from sunny florida


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 23, 2009)

Make that hot, muggy, sunny Florida.  The rains have gone--get your skeeter juice out.


----------



## annscrib (Jun 26, 2009)

good evening alllllllll!!!!! 
hope everyone has been doing great. ive been doing good was very busy till i finally gave up one of my jobs so now i have more time on my hands. so ill be round more offen now


----------



## pcduck (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Ann and :welcome: back :ciao:


----------



## annscrib (Jun 27, 2009)

good morning all!!! i hope everyone has a very bless day. i have a wake i have to go to my very best freind lost her battle with cancer on monday.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 27, 2009)

goodmorning  ann wb 

sorry to hear of your friend ,,,,,,,

thoughts are with you eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 27, 2009)

Welcome back Ann 

Its good to see you around the boards again.

Good afternoon everyone.

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 27, 2009)

annscrib said:
			
		

> good evening alllllllll!!!!!
> hope everyone has been doing great. ive been doing good was very busy till i finally gave up one of my jobs so now i have more time on my hands. so ill be round more offen now


 


Good Morning  *Ann*:ciao:   So glad to see ya ..sorry to hear of friends battle..Does MJ  help her?  and you say you gave up one of you jobs..you meen an account  ?  you have more then one job?  I forgot..i Know you went out and started own bizz..Have you anything growing  in yer CRIB?  take care and be safe girl:bolt::bong:


----------



## annscrib (Jun 27, 2009)

hiya 4u2smoke 
yes the mj did help her. but the cancer just toke right over her body. and yes i still have my business and i  was working at the same place i  was working last summer at the motel and thats the job i gave up. yes i have a plant that is outside i know i need to make a thread because of these white spots thats on the leaves ill try to get around to that in a day or so


----------



## pcduck (Jun 27, 2009)

Good Morning Ann :ciao:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 28, 2009)

Good morning everyone, its 9.10 am and I'm eating a bacon and egg sandwich for breakfast 

eace:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 28, 2009)

Morning HIE and Ann:ciao:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 28, 2009)

Good morning Hip, good morn duck and eveeryone else sleeping in


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 28, 2009)

Good Morning *Ann*..*HIE*..*Duck  **cancan*...its 645am  no  Bacon sandwhich here..Just  fruit loops..lol..going to do some gardening  and maybe get lines wet later..have a great day every1


----------



## annscrib (Jun 28, 2009)

good morning hippy,pcduck,canibanol,4u2smoke and everyone else hopes you all have a very good sunday


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 29, 2009)

Good morning MP, saved a dog yesterday and named her Java


----------



## pcduck (Jun 29, 2009)

Good Morning Ann :ciao: HIE :ciao: 4u2sm0ke :ciao: canibanol cannonball :ciao:

Have a great day!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 29, 2009)

Good morning *ann*..*cancan*..*duck  *and the rest or you cats out there..Have a great day:ciao:


cancan..how did ya save the gog?  what kinda dog is it?  you a sukr  for  strays:giggle:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 29, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Good morning *ann*..*cancan*..*duck *and the rest or you cats out there..Have a great day:ciao:
> 
> 
> cancan..how did ya save the gog? what kinda dog is it? you a sukr for strays:giggle:


 
some friends split and she was on her way to the pound, i think its some kind of brown dog  
and im just a sucker period.
Good day all


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2009)

Good  Morning *ann*...



cancan..did ya name it yet


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 2, 2009)

Good afternoon everyone, its 2.45 pm and we have sunshine  

I would have taken the dog in too CC, she has soft eyes.

She looks like an Alsatian cross.

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2009)

Good morning everyone 

5.30 am here and time for coffee.

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 18, 2009)

Happy Saturday everyone 

5.45am, I must be crazy getting up at this time :holysheep: 

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2009)

Good Morning *Hippy*..and *ann*...Have a wonderfull day


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2009)

*Good morning all!

Its almost 2 am here and I am finishing up my drink then I am off to bed.

A cool Nirvana tune on the radio and I am jammin.  

Have great daze!!!*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 21, 2009)

*or should I say goodnight?!!  But thats not what this thread's about.   *

:rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 21, 2009)

Good mooning everyone 

I hope you all have a great day.

eace:


----------



## hanfhead (Jul 21, 2009)

Good morning, I guess. Well....technically it is morning. 3:48 in it to be exact.

Good Night MP! <3




Signing off:ciao:


----------



## annscrib (Aug 6, 2009)

good afternoon all    i know i told you all that i was going to be around more but omggg the stuff we have been going 1st off my best friend dieing that had me mess up for weeks then on july 23 we lose our 23 year old daugther and her friend in a car wreak and at the time krystal had my camera it no longer works due to the wreak,,,as soon as we can get over our lose and ill get me another camera i do go check on it at least ever 2 to 3 days it looks so pretty right now,,,, well i just wanted to let you all know what has been going on


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 6, 2009)

Prayers Thought and good wishes your way, ann. 
Be safe


----------



## annscrib (Aug 6, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Prayers Thought and good wishes your way, ann.
> Be safe


   thank you so very much ozzy,, i thought losing my best friend was bad till you lose a child theres really not much words that can explain it


----------



## tcbud (Aug 6, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your troubles.  Like Ozzy said, Thoughts and Prayers and Good Wishes Your Way.
I am speachles.


----------



## annscrib (Aug 6, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> So sorry to hear of your troubles. Like Ozzy said, Thoughts and Prayers and Good Wishes Your Way.
> I am speachles.


  thank you so much tcbud  its really hard right and you all comments will bring peace to me so tyvm


----------



## meds4me (Aug 6, 2009)

Bad start for a mornin already....got "workers" next door putting on a whole new roof (House burned down) and of course they can look directly into my grow box which is framed 8' tall by 4' wide. Some longs looks and  to say getting nervous about "potentials" . All of this started at 7am loud as shizzle and i waanna fn scream at someone !


----------



## meds4me (Aug 6, 2009)

several *BIU's* later.....still grumbling


----------



## meds4me (Aug 6, 2009)

Positive Mojo ....positive mojo....positive mojo....chanting continues....


----------



## pcduck (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Ann:ciao:

Nice to see ya popping in


----------



## HydroManiac (Aug 6, 2009)

* thnk god im out of the ghetto and on to better things woke up relaxed smoked a cig nd watch people come through the house and clean couldnt do much but tried my hardest to stay out of the way*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 6, 2009)

*anne im so sorry to hear of your tragic loss ,,,all my deepest  thoughts are with you   eace: *


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 7, 2009)

Good Morning, good day to everyone all over this big blue marble!


----------



## annscrib (Aug 8, 2009)

hi all hope everyone have a great day ,,,,, later on today ill be at my dauther friend's wake,,, i hope all goes well,,, please all no drinking and driving and please wear them selt bealts


----------



## pcduck (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Ann:ciao:

I hope you are able to stop back, under better circumstances  Thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello to all and bless your heart Ann.  Although I can't imagine going through what you are right now, I'm so sorry for the pain and my thoughts go out to you.

I really try to keep in perspective life's simple pleasures...  A Saturday off.   Sleeping in.  Having a friend over for a strong and delicious cup of espresso along with a 12:20 toke...  it's 4:20 somewhere out in the Pacific Ocean, right? 

Marijuana and espresso...  a kinder, gentler 'speedball!'   

Peace!


----------



## Locked (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry Ann....my thoughts are with you...


----------



## annscrib (Aug 13, 2009)

good morning all


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello Ann and everyone.

have a great day 

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

:ciao:   and Good Morning  ann..HIE  pcduck..ukgirl...Hamster...dirtysouth...meds4me...and the rest of you Kats..Take care and be safe..in all aspects of life..



*HIE  *i love that pic  of the Mooning hedge...I need my one of those...LOL..and may steal  it  for another thread:giggle:  you allways have best pics..Im sure ann   really  likes them..i know i do


----------



## Cass (Aug 13, 2009)

annscrib said:
			
		

> good afternoon all i know i told you all that i was going to be around more but omggg the stuff we have been going 1st off my best friend dieing that had me mess up for weeks then on july 23 we lose our 23 year old daugther and her friend in a car wreak and at the time krystal had my camera it no longer works due to the wreak,,,as soon as we can get over our lose and ill get me another camera i do go check on it at least ever 2 to 3 days it looks so pretty right now,,,, well i just wanted to let you all know what has been going on


 
We've never spoken Ann, but Good God how terrible things must have been. I have 24/7 custody of my 6yr old little girl and can't imagine such a thing. Prayers with you and your family!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 13, 2009)

:ciao: ,,


----------



## meds4me (Aug 13, 2009)

Stay safe and stoned "ANN".... all things become bearable in life with the right herb!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 13, 2009)

Good Afternoon *Ann*:ciao:*4u2sm0ke*:ciao:*Hippy In England*:ciao: *UKgirl420*:ciao:*meds4me*:ciao:

My thoughts are still with you Ann:48:


----------



## annscrib (Aug 15, 2009)

good morning all


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 15, 2009)

Good  Morning ann...duck...ukgirl...cass...med4me...and the rest  of My friends...Im up  early..suppose to go to work  all day..but  Hempfest is in town..so  may cutt out at lunch...enjoy your day every1:ciao:


hXXp://hempfest.org/drupal/node


change *XX  *to  *tt*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 15, 2009)

Hola Ann.

I hope you have a fun filled weekend planned 

Have a relaxing weekend everyone.

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 15, 2009)

*goodmorning Anne 4u and hippy 




			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		


			..but Hempfest is in town..so may cutt out at lunch...enjoy your day every1
		
Click to expand...


have a great time 4u eace:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 15, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hXXp://hempfest.org/drupal/node


 
Pictures!

eace:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 15, 2009)

Howdy :ciao: *Ann* :ciao: and the rest of the gang. :ciao:
Hope everyone is having a fine day


----------



## annscrib (Aug 16, 2009)

hiya everyone
been a bad morning i just cant seem to stop cring and i know im depressed


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2009)

goon morning  *ann*....I hope ya came in for a little pick me up...K\Here :bong1:..there will be you good days and you Bad....Im  praying  you have more GOOD..but  we need these bad days to to help get threw the Mourning........its okaygirl....my  shoulder is here 4u to cry upon...let it out ann..and be free..


----------



## annscrib (Aug 16, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> goon morning *ann*....I hope ya came in for a little pick me up...K\Here :bong1:..there will be you good days and you Bad....Im praying you have more GOOD..but we need these bad days to to help get threw the Mourning........its okaygirl....my shoulder is here 4u to cry upon...let it out ann..and be free..


tyvm 4u2 you words means alot to me,, i just wish this would hurry up ,,, and i do know that this is going to take time to get over but omggg i just want them girls back so bad


----------



## pcduck (Aug 16, 2009)

Good Afternoon Ann :ciao:

I am praying that the days get better soon.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 20, 2009)

*goodmorning anne ,4u and hippy 

anne i ,,hope your mornings are getting a little brighter each day eace:

*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 20, 2009)

annscrib said:
			
		

> tyvm 4u2 you words means alot to me,, i just wish this would hurry up ,,, and i do know that this is going to take time to get over but omggg i just want them girls back so bad


 

I know  ann...you are going threw a Parents nightmare...Hold tight to memmories..and laugh again  with the remmembered Loved and happyiness..I know nothing will ever replace You Little Girl..  Keep  her memory alive.  I sent a message to Grandpa..he will look over her in Heaven 4u...When ya look to the skies and seee the smile in the Sunshine..remember..Thats you little girl..letting ya know  she is with ya  forever..


Have a W onderful day  ann :ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 20, 2009)

:ciao:  good morning pcduck...UKgirl..Hippy In  England..and the rest of ya stoners..Have a Good day


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello everyone 

I hope you all have a great day.

Hey 4u2, I think your AV is great :aok:

eace:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2009)

Good Morning *Ann* :ciao: *Hippy In England* :ciao: *4u2sm0ke* :ciao:


----------



## annscrib (Aug 20, 2009)

good morning 4u2, pcduck, ukgirl and hippy
i cant wait till this morning that i can write and to say im doing great again ,, i know this is going to take some time, i mean we are just coming up on thier 1month since the wreak, so i know the next 3 days are going to be hell

i know that i might not know any of yall personal but i do care and love all my friends that i have got to meet since ive been here,, all yall's kinds words have meant alot to me 

so i want to thank everyone of you all from the bottom of my heart


----------



## tcbud (Aug 20, 2009)

You are still in our thots Ann.....I think of you often.  It is a parents nightmare you are living and my heart bleeds for you.  I am still so so sorry for your losses.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 20, 2009)

We Love you too *ANN *:heart:  ..Big  Hugs  from MP  friends to ann


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 20, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone have a great day !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 21, 2009)

Good Morning *Ann*..:ciao:  here have this :bong1:



Have a great Day  Marrijuanna  passion :bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 21, 2009)

*goodmorning ,,,anne ,,4u hippy ,,purplephazes and anyone else reading 


HAve a great day :48:*


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 21, 2009)

And top "o" the morning to you as well girl and 4u ,anne , hippy and everyone else ! Peace and prosperity !


----------



## pcduck (Aug 21, 2009)

Good Morning *Ann*:ciao:* Hippy*:ciao: *4u2sm0ke*:ciao: *purplephazes*:ciao: *tcbud*:ciao: and the rest of MP :ciao:


----------



## annscrib (Aug 21, 2009)

good morning 4u2, pcduck, ukgirl, purplephazeand rest of mp's family
i hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 21, 2009)

Goodmorning Ann i hope you have a good day ! Take care !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2009)

Good morning ann...purplehazes..I know its early still for you UKgirl and HIE..but  Im a thinking of yall too...oh  and duck  Have a wonderfull day..:ciao:


----------



## annscrib (Aug 22, 2009)

good morning


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello Ann 

I hope everyone is having a fun Saturday.

eace:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 22, 2009)

G'Morning All.....:ciao: 
G'day All...:ciao: 
Just in case....
G'night too :ciao: 
:fly:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 22, 2009)

:ciao: Ann :ciao: and the rest of the gang:ciao:

Nice Pic HIE


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 22, 2009)

Goodmorning BHC !
Im really stoked right now cause I figured out how to resize my pic's and upload them to show all of you FINALLY..:headbang2: :woohoo: I did it ! all by myself too !    

This calls for a cellebration :bong2: :bong2: :bong2: :clap: BIU !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2009)

way to go *chris*:clap:  so why no pic


:rofl:  forgot all ready huh?  :giggle:  here :bong1:  this will help


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hahahaha.... thanks 4u2 !  Dont mind if I do  :bong1: :aok:


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 22, 2009)

Good morning to everyone ! And good evening to most of you ! Its a great day down under 33 celcius (100 f ) My air conditoner will get a workout ! Peace and have a great day / evening .


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 23, 2009)

*goodmorning anne ,,4u ,,purplehazes ,,hippy ,,tc ,,,and the rest of mp ....missed saturday ,,so an extra Good morning for sunday 

*


----------



## Locked (Aug 23, 2009)

Good morning everyone.....hope all is well...


----------



## pcduck (Aug 23, 2009)

Good Morning *Ann :ciao: 4u2sm0ke :ciao: Hippy :ciao: purplephazes :ciao: chris1974 :ciao: Hamster :ciao:* and the rest of the crew :ciao:


----------



## annscrib (Aug 23, 2009)

morning

well its been one month now that shes been gone,,,im just so numb. it still dont seem real at all,,,


----------



## pcduck (Aug 23, 2009)

:48:


----------



## annscrib (Aug 23, 2009)

tyvm hun about 4 days i pull up my plant and just went there got me a sample of it im really impress with myself its really good :48: hope you enjoy 


			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> :48:


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice Ann ! (yawn ) Its that time of the morning 1am and that smoke has put an end to my day ! See you all tomorrow ! Its good night from me... and good night from him ! Peace and have a great day and i'll see you all back at the E.R tomorrow !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2009)

Good morning *ann*..*pcduck*..*purplehazes*. 


*Ann*..lets smoke in Daughters Memory  today...and prey  you get threw this..:bong:  here :bong1:


----------



## annscrib (Aug 23, 2009)

tyvm 4u2
yes lets hope we get thru this today,,,,:bong2:  ill share some mine with ya i really cant get over how good this lil plant turned out,, my 1st one was good but the buds on this one seems to be tighter and the taste is good too  im impressed:hubba:  



			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Good morning *ann*..*pcduck*..*purplehazes*.
> 
> 
> *Ann*..lets smoke in Daughters Memory today...and prey you get threw this..:bong: here :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2009)

great  job  *ann*...sounds as though  you are getting better..thats what we strive for right?  allways looking to make better meds..here :bong1: have another one with me 


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2009)

Good morning *HIE*..i see ya down there..im waiting for the daily pic


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 23, 2009)

Evening Ann 

Hola everyone.

I hope as my weekend draws to a close that you still have lots of time to smile and be happy 

eace:


----------



## annscrib (Aug 25, 2009)

good morning all

hoping everyone's day is a good one


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 25, 2009)

Morning all, may your day be filled with Happiness and painlessness(?)

Sending love, thought and prayer to all the MP Family

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 25, 2009)

Hola Ann 

Gizakiss.

Have a great day everyone.

eace:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 25, 2009)

Pucker up folks, HIE has got a gizakissa for you all....

Gread pic....
Morning all,
Ann sounds like you got some nice smoke from your plant.  Way to go!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2009)

Good morning *Ann :ciao: HIE :ciao: 4u2sm0ke :ciao: Ozzy :ciao: tcbud :ciao:* and the rest of the MariP crew


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2009)

:good morning ann..  HIE..tcbud.  ozzy duck..suns a shining and im a bongin


have a great day everyone:bong:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 26, 2009)

Good morning everyone 

6:37 am and its wet and windy here in the UK.

Have a great day :ciao: 

eace:


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 26, 2009)

Sounds miserable HIE ! And a top 'o' the morning to you and everyone else ! I sure could use some rainwater ! Peace and take care !


----------



## pcduck (Aug 26, 2009)

Good Morning Ann:ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

*morning anne ,,,,and everyone else 

:yay: on your harvest ,,

,*


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 26, 2009)

:ciao: Good Morning Everyone!!!

Its going to be a great day!!:yay:


----------



## annscrib (Aug 26, 2009)

good morning all
hope you all have a good day


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2009)

Good Morning Ann Hope your day is great and life is getting even better.


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 26, 2009)

Top 'o' the morning to you all !  mountain man, Yellowjacket, dman1234, ItsTheGanjaTheMarijuana, SMOK3R, Trafic, ray jay, thc is good for me, unseenghost, HoppyFrog420, tag920, Ranking J, rbrassard04910, OGKushman, terky, ozzydiodude, MindzEye, The Hemp Goddess, mistertee, bearly, DirtySouth, NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz, tcbud, UKgirl420, 4u2sm0ke, Marihuanaträumt... a wonderful down here 30 something =90 something


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 26, 2009)

*goodmorning anne ,,4u ,,purplephazes,,hippy ,,tc dam i cannot name everyone ,,so a big hello and good morning to everyone live from the UK *


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 27, 2009)

Good Morning all! 
I've been up for a few hours thanks to my 2 year old deciding she wanted to get up at 5am!! I'm in for a cranky day!! :hairpull: 
Hope Everyone has a wonderful day!! 

Here ya go, pass it around :bong1:


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh dear you have just reminded me about our baby that is due in december ish ! Well i suppose i'll be gettin baked earlier than the norm ! Bonus ! ..And good morning to you as well Hoppy frog ! I do hope you have a good day... after all when they are teenagers we wish they were babies ! Take care !


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 27, 2009)

*purplephazes :yay: on the :baby: is it your first ?  congratulations to you both eace:




*


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2009)

Good Morning *Ann :ciao: HIE :ciao: 4u2sm0ke :ciao: purplephazes:ciao:  HoppyFrog420 :ciao: Ozzy :ciao: Hamster Lewis :ciao:*


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 27, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> Oh dear you have just reminded me about our baby that is due in december ish ! Well i suppose i'll be gettin baked earlier than the norm ! Bonus ! ..And good morning to you as well Hoppy frog ! I do hope you have a good day... after all when they are teenagers we wish they were babies ! Take care !



Congrats my friend eace:!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 27, 2009)

Good Morning all. 

:yay; congrats purplephazes enjoy freedom while it last, cause there will be none after Dec :giggle:


----------



## annscrib (Aug 27, 2009)

good morning all
hope everyone is having a great day 
 Congrats purplephazes and wife


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2009)

good morning *ann*...Have a wonderfull day:stoned:



Good morning to the rest of ya pot smokers too:ciao:


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 28, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Good Morning all.
> 
> :yay; congrats purplephazes enjoy freedom while it last, cause there will be none after Dec :giggle:


  :holysheep:  Thanks ozzy i feel better now !  Good morning to everyone have a good day !


----------



## pcduck (Aug 28, 2009)

Good Morning *Ann :ciao: HIE :ciao: 4u2sm0ke :ciao: purplephazes:ciao: Ozzy :ciao: Hamster Lewis :ciao:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 28, 2009)

Afternoon everyone 

Whoohoo the weekend starts now. 

:yay: :woohoo: :clap: :dancing: :beatnik: :fly: :ciao: 

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 29, 2009)

Good morning everyone...:bong:  a day  of fishing..have a wonderfull  day *Ann*


----------



## pcduck (Aug 29, 2009)

Good Morning *Ann :ciao: HIE :ciao: 4u2sm0ke :ciao: purplephazes:ciao:*






:48:


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 29, 2009)

Good morning Everyone ! I hope you all have a great day ! Peace and stay safe ! 6 am and 26 deg cel ...Huh ? ..1 more week of winter to go (strange indeed ) !


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 29, 2009)

26 seems the high for us at peak summer 

Hola people 

Good morning, afternoon and evening.

Stay happy.

eace:


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 29, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> 26 seems the high for us at peak summer
> 
> Hola people
> 
> ...


Haha a freind of mine from Margate was telling me that you can always spot the Aussie's over there ! ...They wear jackets and trousers during summer hahahaha


----------



## annscrib (Aug 29, 2009)

good evening everyone


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 29, 2009)

*goodevening anne :ciao:
 hope you are doing well eace:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2009)

Good evening!  9pm here.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 30, 2009)

May your bay be brighter  today:ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 30, 2009)

*goodmorning anne ,4u ,,purple ,,hippy ,,sm *

*4u awesome sunrise  ,,,,,*


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 30, 2009)

9:17am here in sunny Florida. It's a beautiful morning. Blue skies, soft breeze, 78F.

Good morning to all of you!


----------



## pcduck (Aug 30, 2009)

*Good Morning Ann :ciao: 4u2sm0ke :ciao:  SmokinMom :ciao: StoneyBud :ciao: HIE :ciao:*



:48:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 30, 2009)

Good afternoon everyone 

I hope you are all having a relaxing Sunday.

eace:


----------



## annscrib (Aug 30, 2009)

good morning  4u2,pcduck,smokin,hippy,ukgirl,stonetbud
so far its a good morning, yesterday we did a memorial yard sale for the girls everything in the yard sale was donated to us and so we made it a donation yard sale everything that was made was spilt equal between both familes


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 30, 2009)

Thats wonderfull ann...things like that help get threw...Glad ya had good day..


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 31, 2009)

Good morning AlbinoDanko12GA, SovietFinland, melnibe, SPEARCHUCKER, AsianSky, GreenLantern7, SkunkPatronus, Killertea08, SMOK3R, Phill, dirtysox I hope you are having a good day ! Peace and take care !


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2009)

Good morning *Ann :ciao: Hippy in England :ciao: 4u2sm0ke :ciao: SmokinMom :ciao: Stoney Bud :ciao:*

:48:


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 31, 2009)

Mornin ya'll.

I'm heading out to have breakfast at my local Southern place.

Grits, two eggs, biscuits and gravy, and hoe-cakes with Molasses and butter with a large glass of ice cold milk.

Now THERE'S a damn good way to use Molasses!

All that for $3.95

Can't beat that with a stick!


----------



## tcbud (Aug 31, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone!

Stoney....that sounds like a feast...what's for lunch?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 31, 2009)

Good morning Marrijuana passion  :ciao:  have a wonderful day


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 31, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> Stoney....that sounds like a feast...what's for lunch?


Ha! I don't do lunch.

I have my special bean soup in the crock-pot.

Black-eyed peas, Butter beans and White Kidney Beans cooked 48 hours with Ramen noodles and rice. Seasoned with lots of Cajun spices.

After 48 hours of cooking and stirring, it's creamy and thick.

I added some chicken broth to it and I'll let it continue simmering until supper time when I'll have some cornbread on the side with some Green beans and taters with lots of pepper!

Vanilla bean coconut-milk ice-cream for desert!

It's almost free to make and man oh man does it taste good!


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 31, 2009)

Good morning Everyone have a good day ! Peace and stay safe !


----------



## pcduck (Sep 3, 2009)

Good Evening Ann :ciao:


:48:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello Ann, Pc, and the rest of you fine folks here at MP.
It is dang fine to be here!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2009)

Good *morning **ann*..have a great Labor Day...:ciao:


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 7, 2009)

Morning all ! (yawn)


----------



## pcduck (Sep 8, 2009)

Good Morning Ann 


:48:


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 11, 2009)

Good morning umbra , thanks for those organic tips ...i'll keep the ball rolling i hope during our summer ! Cheerin !


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2009)

Good Morning *ann*..Its friday..Have a great weekend...My Little *UKgirl  *will be here  Monday  Night :yay:


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 11, 2009)

Good morning.. Maxgirth, TexRx, mojavemama, Growdude, Herm, Weeddog, eyeswideshut420, DLtoker, Rolling Thunder, jao33333, kasgrow, frankcos, FlyingNatural, jookie, TomTheTeaPot, NorCalHal, ozzydiodude, zipflip, The Hemp Goddess ! I hope you have a great day ! All the best !


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 11, 2009)

Good morning to all and to all a loaded :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 13, 2009)

Good Morning Ann :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 13, 2009)

Good Morning  ann..pc..ozzy..and  the rest  of you Kats..have a great day


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 7, 2009)

Good morning everyone 

5am here and I have already been up 45 minutes.

I hope you all have a great day when the sun arrives on your horizon 

eace:


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 7, 2009)

I like this thread...I love hearing about mornings _in the morning  .._does that make sense? 

I wake up around 6 am (Pacific Standard Time, US)..what time is that where you live?....

when do you wake up and what do you do with your mornings?

I like to have a glass of juice and get a peek at the two year old while she's still asleep and being a little angel.....
I watch the cooking show that I recorded the day before and see about some ideas for dinner...(BTW, Yes, I'm a male... and yes  I'm okay with myself ..hehehehe)


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 8, 2009)

Morning everyone 

5am and time to start a new day.

Pitch black outside and the temps are down to 50f / 10c outside.

My last 3 plants are getting purple leaves start because of the cold weather.

eace:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 8, 2009)

Cool pic HIE.  And you get up wayyyy too early.  :stoned: 

Its technically morning here at 12:12 am.    So Good Morning to all.  

I do have to get up kind of early, I have a lunch date with an old friend from jr. high school.  He owes me.   

Nite all.


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 8, 2009)

It's almost 11pm here in the Bay area (CA)..

I live in a foggy part of SF (imagine that!) but right now I can see the lights of my city sparkling hello without having to strain to see me through the fog...

it's cold but clear out...

cold for us is 55f at night....

Time to have a bong hit and throw some fresh nutrients into my rez b4 beddy bye....

oh yeah, how could I 4get?...good morning all!!


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 8, 2009)

[quote=HippyInEngland                                                                             


Pitch black outside and the temps are down to 50f / 10c outside.


eace: 2 months ago for me   ! Oh how i love summer  Good morning to you too S M .


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 8, 2009)

*goodmorning anne ,,purplehazes ,,hippy ,,4u  SM  :ciao:*


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, it's night in SF but morning for some...much love and a smiley day to those of you that are just waking up...


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 9, 2009)

:yay:  *dance dance like you have never danced before...* :ciao: *GOOD MORNING YALL* 
 :woohoo: *woke up to snow... i hate the snow  cold wet and just a pain in the astroid.*
*well i hope everyone has a great day, and since shes friday for some , an awsome weekend as well, party like theres no tomorrow..*
*LH*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2009)

Good  Morning ann:ciao:   Hope this  finds  you  doind  well...Im   smileing  your  way  today  my  friend..



oh  and  Happy  smokeing  to the rest of  you Kats


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 9, 2009)

Gooood morning to you all ! Please excuse the news headlines regarding the Jackson 5 ! Hey hey its saturday is a stupid show that failed before and they are relaunching again ..only to have failed yet again ! Ridiculous Aussie crack pots !


----------



## annscrib (Oct 30, 2009)

good morning all
i know its been awhile since ive been on here,well we have had 2 more deaths since the last time ive been on so that makes 5 deaths in 5 months yall know about the 1st 3 june best friend,, july stepdaughter,, aug the girl that was with my stepdauhter,, sept lost my father in law and in oct lost my hubby's grandfather 1st part of sept we lost my cable phone and internet for about 1 month 1/2 just that cut back on in mid oct,,,,,so i guess anyone could say we have been living a nightmare from hell,,, i do miss all myfriends from alot and i hope you all doing ok have to run for now but ill be back thats for sure


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

Good  Morning  *ann*...so  glad  to  see ya..sorry  of  the   Terrable  2009...chin  up  girl..this  was  a  crappy  yr  and  we  will   wish  it good bye..and  welcome  in  2010  with  high  hopes and  dreams...seems  the  older  we  get  the  more  we are loseing  loved ones..I  know  some  of your  was  a  suprise  and  I Pray  for  you  to  get threw  these  tough  times...Please  remember  we  are  here  and  allways  will be...if  ya  need  a  shoulder..of  maybe  just  a  :bong:  come  see  us  here  and  we  will  try  and  have ya  leaveing  with  a  smile...My Prayers  sre  with you  and  yours  dureing  this  Holliday  season...take  care and  be safe *ann*..:48:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 26, 2009)

Good morning everyone 

4:30 here  

1 of those sleepless nights :fid: 

Sometimes it always seems an uphill struggle.

eace:


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 26, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Good morning everyone
> 
> 4:30 here
> 
> ...


Haha yeah man I have a super messed up sleep schedule. A lot more nights then days.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2009)

Good Morning Ann:ciao:

 Hope you have a nice Holiday and may the New Year be better


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2010)

Good morning everyone 

Its 5am and Brrrrr here (-11 outside)

Have a great day 

eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 8, 2010)

Good Morning HIE it's GOOd night for me 

20 with wind chill of 10 and gust to it $%$^%#%cold


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2010)

morning...well almost.

22 degrees for now...temps quickly falling.

brrrrr.

atleast i have a warm bed to crawl into.  gotta love electric blankets.  

almost as good as a warm body.


:giggle: 

:ciao:


----------



## ishnish (Jan 8, 2010)

Good Green Morning to All!  :48:
 28 degrees F  & 5 hours 59 minutes of daylight!


----------

